# HD Customer Equipment Upgrade Details



## Allen Noland

*For customers with an 811*
• Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 211 or similar)*
• Leased Upgrade Fee: FREE
• Professional Installation: $49 (includes state of the art dish antenna if applicable)
• Total Upgrade Package Price: $49
*Requires return of existing receiver as exchange

*For customers with a 921 or 942*
• Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 622 or similar)*
• Promotional Price Available to New & Existing Customers: $299
• Special REBATE: $200
• Total Upgrade Package Price: $99*
*includes professional installation and state of the art dish antenna (if applicable) Due to limited quantities of equipment, we are not starting the rebate promotion until April 1, so it benefits people to wait a little bit.

*For customers who want HD for the very first time, but don't want HD DVR*
*•* Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 211 or similar)*
• Leased Upgrade Fee: $49 
• Professional Installation: $49 (includes state of the art dish antenna if applicable)
• Total: $98

*For customers who want HD for the first time and want DVR*
• Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 622 or similar)*
• Promotional Price Available to New & Existing Customers: $299
• Total Upgrade Package Price: $299
*includes professional installation and state of the art dish antenna (if applicable)


----------



## Allen Noland

One thing that was missing from this list is what the monthly lease payment is. The answer is $0. All other fee's, such as Second receiver and DVR fees apply.


----------



## Redster

okay, with that clarified. I take it that if we own,, we keep our old unit ?


----------



## KingLoop

Probably not, 

*Requires return of existing receiver as exchange

I'll sell my current IRD and buy a new one for about the same cost to upgrade, and I will own my new IRD.


----------



## Allen Noland

Redster said:


> okay, with that clarified. I take it that if we own,, we keep our old unit ?


I ment to include that detail also. They will want the receiver back if you cancel your service. They haven't set a price yet if you want to "own" the receiver.


----------



## Redster

Now I am still more confused. Okay, for the $299 upgrade from 921/942, install is $99 and $200 rebate (basically they are going to give us $200 for our 921/942). $0 leasing fee with just one receiver. Or we can go with the $299 charge and lease the 622 but keep our old unit (similar to the option for customers who want HD and DVR). And no info yet on costs of owning a 622 . Am I getting close ?


----------



## chasby

I currently own a SD DVR (501) and an HD 811 operating in two rooms. Any ideas on what my cost would be to upgrade to a VIP211/VIP622 combination???
Thanks, chasby


----------



## boylehome

Redster said:


> Now I am still more confused. Okay, for the $299 upgrade from 921/942, install is $99 and $200 rebate (basically they are going to give us $200 for our 921/942). $0 leasing fee with just one receiver. Or we can go with the $299 charge and lease the 622 but keep our old unit (similar to the option for customers who want HD and DVR). And no info yet on costs of owning a 622 . Am I getting close ?


I think that you are very close. The reason why, if you pay $299 only then it would be like a first time lease for the receiver (minus the rebate). I see the rebate as the 921/942 buy back.


----------



## Rogueone

Redster said:


> Now I am still more confused. Okay, for the $299 upgrade from 921/942, install is $99 and $200 rebate (basically they are going to give us $200 for our 921/942). $0 leasing fee with just one receiver. Or we can go with the $299 charge and lease the 622 but keep our old unit (similar to the option for customers who want HD and DVR). And no info yet on costs of owning a 622 . Am I getting close ?


way off

622 is $299 lease for everyone. As a kickback to the 921/942 owners, many of whom spent $600 to $1000 for forced obsilensence, after April 1 those owners will get a $200 rebate. Presumably the delay is due to lack of availability of the units from Feb thru April. No one is sure yet on the being able to keep the 921/942. I would think they would like 942's back, since the 622 uses the same chassis. I suspect they can retrofit 942's and convert them into 622's. 921's would just be huge paper weights  so I'm very curious to know if they would want those. But I also see a problem with asking for an owned unit in exchange for a leased unit. I am thinking/hoping the rebate is a "thank you for your support, sorry you spent $1000 on that 921, please have a 622 for $99" sort of deal. They never leased the 921, and there is no useful to getting those back, other than the HD's. but HD's are so cheap now that it makes that pointless 

I would think the leased 942's would be the only ones they'd want back. But I don't think we'll know for a few weeks yet, though maybe after today's retailer chat. I for one hope they don't want my 921 because I'd like to keep it for OTA recording so I can watch like Lost and Criminal Minds in HD, or American Idol and NCIS etc. I hate having to record a network show off the sat now when there is a conflict like that


----------



## bavaria72

Allow me to throw one more scenario out here, what about those of us who own our 811 and want to upgrade to the 622? 1. Can we even do it, and 2. would it be $299 plus give them the 811?


----------



## cap

What about those with an 811 (rental) and want to get a 622?
Do we qualify for the $200 rebate?
I'm guessing not, but one can hope!


----------



## mwgiii

One big item left off chart:

Only 1 MPEG4 lease box per account per year!

If you need more than one MPEG4 box you must buy the receiver at retail.


----------



## Allen Noland

It sounds like to me like returning the 921/942 will get you the $200 rebate. Basicly all you'll be paying for is the Dish 1000 install/upgrade.


----------



## my401

bavaria72 said:


> Allow me to throw one more scenario out here, what about those of us who own our 811 and want to upgrade to the 622? 1. Can we even do it, and 2. would it be $299 plus give them the 811?


Same Here, I've been waiting for this answer. I did search but no one has posted this answer.


----------



## CABill

mwgiii said:


> One big item left off chart:
> 
> Only 1 MPEG4 lease box per account per year!
> 
> If you need more than one MPEG4 box you must buy the receiver at retail.


You may be correct, but that is a direct contradiction to the Charlie Chat. A guy with a 6000 asked about the upgrade and they said it too qualified for the $49 211. Then Jim took it upon himself to ask the Peanut Gallery what would happen if he wanted BOTH the 211 and the 622 and the answer came back that he'd have to pay $49 plus $299 to get both for HD in two different "locations". At least that caller ought to be able to get both MPEG4 receivers.


----------



## mwgiii

It came from the Retailer Chat on Wednesday.

From Marc Lumpkin:

To confirm, on Feb. 1, current customers can get more than one receiver in the Dish'n it up promo, but only one receiver can be MPEG4. Additional MPEG4 set tops would have to be purchased. Pricing will be announced closer to Feb. 1 for purchased boxes.

Marc Lumpkin
Interim Director of Corporate Communications

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=52248


----------



## aussiejohn

Is this actual Dish material, or the breakdown from the chat?

Reason I ask is I spent and hour and a half traveling the globe yesterday pursuing some info. I'd had an appointment scheduled for big 942 install etc on Jan 20th, signed up Tuesday after the chat.

Basically I was asking if they had any remedy considering I was entering into an agreement to maintain service for 18 months, and paying $249 to do it. And then having it be incapable and scheduled for replacement at a significant additional cost. Especially with the announcement having been made prior to my contact.

In a nutshell no there isn't. Actually at one point the supervisor of whoever I talked to (that guy had said just cancel the order) told me I'd be eligible for the upgrade. I pointed out that I'd basically be paying twice and my net cost would be $348, didn't matter.

So I switched to customer retention. Amazingly they were the first folks that had even heard of this, and acknowledged its going to be a problem with people continuing to sign up receiving equipment that would be unable to receive the newest programming.

But, no relief, even offered to pay the $50 difference and they could just put a note in my file saying I had a 622 coming when available.

Nope, finally cancelled the service call, and am in TV limbo weighing my alternatives.


----------



## satguy06

how much would it cost me to trade my 811 for a vip 622?


----------



## AcuraCL

Probably covered by the first post of the thread:

For customers who want HD for the first time and want DVR
• Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 622 or similar)*
• Promotional Price Available to New & Existing Customers: $299
• Total Upgrade Package Price: $299
*includes professional installation and state of the art dish antenna (if applicable)


----------



## aussiejohn

AcuraCL said:


> Probably covered by the first post of the thread:
> 
> For customers who want HD for the first time and want DVR
> • Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 622 or similar)*
> • Promotional Price Available to New & Existing Customers: $299
> • Total Upgrade Package Price: $299
> *includes professional installation and state of the art dish antenna (if applicable)


But not exactly as the 811 he spoke of was HD. The clause at the top is referencing the 811 to the non-DVR ViP 211. Not to the 622 that I've seen.


----------



## AcuraCL

Right. I was pretty sure I read somewhere that existing 811 users are sol in terms of "upgrading" to 622 DVR. IOW, have a DVR, get a DVR upgrade deal. No DVR, no deal.


----------



## julesism

what about the ViP 222?!? I'd love to replace our 811 in the living room AND 301 in bedroom with a 222 to feed both


----------



## cpdretired

satguy06 said:


> how much would it cost me to trade my 811 for a vip 622?


From what Charley said going form an 811 to a 622 will be $299.00. This does include any upgrade to the antenna if necessary. If you have a Dish 500 and an antenna pointed at 61.5 you won't need a antenna upgrade.

The 622's are not available yet. People are saying Feb or Mar. 1st.


----------



## SDiego

Well I already have the dish 1000 installed. I don't think I will need the installation part of it. I hope they will just ship the vip622 and then I 
would ship back my 942 for $99.00


----------



## tnsprin

Still very confusing. I own two(2) 921's and two(2) 6000's(one mothballed). I am on Long Island, NY and aleady have a dishpro 500 and 300 using a DPP44 switch. Assuming I decide too upgrade the three(3) active receivers what am I looking at.

After 4/1 pay 99 for one ViP622, returning one 921. And what to replace another 921 and a 6000 with anoher ViP622 and a ViP211. I have heard everything from 99+99+0 to 649-75+649-75+249-50. And the lease fee is confused too. Is it 15 dollars a month for 3 receivers or 0?


----------



## Bogwon

My situation is close to yours. I had the Dish 1000 installed a few weeks ago. I don't mind paying for the upgrade, but I don't want to pay the new dish installation portion which is included in the price. I emailed asking about this point and would also hope I could just have the new receiver shipped to me to swap out and return my 811. It would have been nice if they would have told me about the coming upgrade and I would have waited and had it all done at the same time.


----------



## robill

Does the 'trade-in' receiver need to be activated? I have an active 811 and a moth-balled 6000. I'm hoping I could use the 6000 as the receiver to be returned. Anyone know?
Thanks


----------



## normang

In re-watching the chat, it seems that if you have a 942, and plan to get a 622, and you wait till April 1st, you can get a 622 for $99, and I didn't see where they take your 942 if you own it. 

My plan is to move my 942 to another room and use it as is for now until its no longer feasible to use it because everything winds up in mpeg4. 

It would be nice if Dish somehow would update their website more frequently when announcements are made and consider all the options so that ambiguity is at a minimum and speculation is minimized. Course that is probably expecting quite a bit..


----------



## Bill R

robill said:


> Does the 'trade-in' receiver need to be activated? I have an active 811 and a moth-balled 6000. I'm hoping I could use the 6000 as the receiver to be returned. Anyone know?
> Thanks


Have you considered activating the 6000 NOW? Then when you do "the deal" using it as a trade-in won't be a problem. After you have your new receiver, deactivating your other receiver won't be a problem if you wish to do that.


----------



## joebird

I'm getting the feeling that they may not want you to be leasing two HD receivers at the same location. They may give existing customers a lease deal on one, but maybe not on two. I don't think they've decided officially yet, but it's what they are mulling over.


----------



## AcuraCL

joebird said:


> I'm getting the feeling that they may not want you to be leasing two HD receivers at the same location. They may give existing customers a lease deal on one, but maybe not on two. I don't think they've decided officially yet, but it's what they are mulling over.


Well then you shouldn't have to pay "full price" for the expanded HD package if they won't let you tune all the HD channels on all your receivers (by limiting your access to MPEG4 receivers). But if they'll let you lease one and buy additional receivers, then that's ok. That way they aren't limiting your access to channels you are paying for.


----------



## robill

Bill R said:


> Have you considered activating the 6000 NOW? Then when you do "the deal" using it as a trade-in won't be a problem. After you have your new receiver, deactivating your other receiver won't be a problem if you wish to do that.


Yes, activating the 6000 is probably the safest way to go. I just didn't know if it mattered or not and didn't want to waste the money if it's not necessary. 
I'm getting so fed up with the nonsense I'm not sure I'll be a customer much longer anyway....


----------



## dojoman

What will be additional monthly fees charged aside from $5 DVR fee for leasing 622?


----------



## joebird

Oh, I'm sure that they'll probably let me buy a 2nd ViP622 -- I'd just prefer to lease two of them instead of shelling out $600+ for the 2nd one up front. Some feedback I got seemed to indicate that they are undecided on how many lease deals that they will offer per household/account. I've got two HD DVRs now (921 and 942), and would prefer to lease two 622s to replace them with.


----------



## JohnMI

Allen Noland said:


> *For customers with an 811*
> • Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 211 or similar)*
> • Leased Upgrade Fee: FREE
> • Professional Installation: $49 (includes state of the art dish antenna if applicable)
> • Total Upgrade Package Price: $49
> *Requires return of existing receiver as exchange


So, this seems a bit odd to me. Some people are currently leasing 811s, right? And others OWN them. So the upgrade is the same? People that lease them and people that OWN them would both pay the same upgrade fee and have to send their 811 to Dish? That doesn't seem fair/right, does it?

- John...


----------



## Mikey

jgoggan said:


> So, this seems a bit odd to me. Some people are currently leasing 811s, right? And others OWN them. So the upgrade is the same? People that lease them and people that OWN them would both pay the same upgrade fee and have to send their 811 to Dish? That doesn't seem fair/right, does it?
> 
> - John...


No, it doesn't seem fair. I got one 811 free (well, actually it was $50 extra) when I first signed up with E* two years ago, and I traded a leased 311 for a leased 811 last year with Dish'n-it-up. Since I didn't have to pay much for the 811 that I own, I'm not that upset that the deal is the same. If I had paid $400 bucks, then I'd holler.

What I'm more upset about now is that I don't want to pay the $49 upgrade fee, because I have the Dish 1000 antenna on my house already, that I paid $99 for in December.


----------



## Rogueone

I'm pretty sure on the chat I saw the line read essentially "may" need to be returned. I was watching that thinking the same would be said when the 921/942 section was discussed, but it didn't. From what I saw, I am thining leasers return, owners keep, which of course makes total sense.


----------



## Kricket

normang said:


> In re-watching the chat, it seems that if you have a 942, and plan to get a 622, and you wait till April 1st, you can get a 622 for $99, and I didn't see where they take your 942 if you own it.


is there any shot of you checking out the chat again and addressing the question of upping from an 811 to a 622? this question has been asked a few times but no one seems to be able to answer it

im not even sure if charlie addressed it or not (i didnt get a chance to see it at all) - but if he did, i think there are quite a few people in that boat

i bought the 811 last year and had to shell out $400 for it - i decided to wait on the 942 because of the mpeg4 "rumors" - the last year has been HORRIBLE with this buggy unit i have - but i held out on sending it back praying for a new dvr to come out...

my contract runs up on feb 18 - if i can get the 622 for even the $299 lease id be happy - if not, im just going to have to jump ship - its horrible trying to watch tv when the receiver resets itself at random...


----------



## CABill

dojoman said:


> What will be additional monthly fees charged aside from $5 DVR fee for leasing 622?


By the time you see a 622, the Feb 1st price increases will kick in and the DVR fee will be $5.98 but the DVR fee doesn't have anything to do with leasing. The lease fee is $5 which is the same as what the purchased Additional Receiver fee will increase to (by a penny). The dual output fee also goes up a buck for those that don't connect to a phone line.


----------



## nospam

Nice try, imagine:

I own 811 and would like to "upgrade" to a leased 211.
Paying $49 to upgrade, giving up my very own 811 to Dish.
Next day, for whatever reason, have to cancel the service.
Have to return 211 to Dish.
So, within a day, 
I've lost my 811 receiver, paid the extra $49 and have nothing in my possession.
I don't mind loosing $49 in that case, but where is my 811?


----------



## dbstv

I own 2 942 and 4 921 have HDTV in each room my irds are less than 1 year old what happens to people like me ?
been with dish for 6 years had VOOM and never dropped dish or even down grade 

What ticked me off when they were doing VOOM conversion I got the shaft as I was already a dishnet customer that what I got for staying loyal seem they only after new blood

So since I own my own irds what happens to me
I hate leasing


----------



## normang

dbstv said:


> I own 2 942 and 4 921 have HDTV in each room my irds are less than 1 year old what happens to people like me ?
> been with dish for 6 years had VOOM and never dropped dish or even down grade
> 
> What ticked me off when they were doing VOOM conversion I got the shaft as I was already a dishnet customer that what I got for staying loyal seem they only after new blood. So since I own my own irds what happens to me
> I hate leasing


There are exceptions to everything, you are a unique customer, chances are you are one of a very small portion of Dish's customer base that has if I read your message correctly, has 6 HD DVR recievers. I would be willing to guess that out of 12 million reported Dish customers, I suspect the number of people that _might_ have your configuration is in the three digit range and that might be a push..

Also, while I cringe to say, if you can afford to purchase 6 HD receivers, why would you care about the cost of upgrading? At retail, your using $5400 worth of recievers, even if you did not pay that much for them all. Not to mention the cost of whatever HD Monitors your using to display all that reciever power.

However, if I recall, if you wait till April. you will be able to get a 622, for $99 on the lease if I understand it correctly. You maybe able to buy at $299, (not sure) but I think for the moment because of the beginning of the switchover, they are limiting this to one 622 per account if you get the reciever from Dish.

Also, all your other recievers will continue to work for OTA and current HD programming, but will of course not be able to get the newer mpeg4 programming everywhere your setup until more 622's are readily available. You might want to consider trading some in at DishDepot for 622's, which will lower your upgrade cost or sell a couple on Ebay or Craigslist and get more and locate a Dealer with 622's in stock.

But I will never understand the concept of whenever there is a new release of hardware, people seem to expect they deserve some sort of loyalty break or special consideration and I don't know of that many companies that do that??

If I bought a Powerbook a few weeks ago for $2K, Apple is not going to let me send it back for a MacBook Pro, I would have to sell my new computer and get a newer Macbook Pro. If I buy a car, and next month the maker releases the new model, the dealer is not going to take my new car back and sell me the new model, they'll give me some trade in value and it will still cost me more to get that new car.. I am sure there are other analogies if I thought about it some more.

Sure some companies provide incentives to maintain customers, but its rarely going to be free, and if you happen to be a customer that signed up a few weeks before, you may or may not get a break, nor do I think you should expect one.. If You were running a business, how many give aways and freebies do you think *you* could afford to try and maintain a customer that only hangs around waiting for the next freebie, before it just gets too expensive and puts you out of business.


----------



## dpd146

Been out of town for a week and finally got to watch the Chat. I am very impressed in what E* is offering for upgrades even though I might miss out (own 811 that I want to keep and want the 622). 

Couple things I got out of the Chat and in reference to some of the posts:

You can upgrade to the 622 now and still be eligible for the rebate. You just can't cash in your rebate until Apr 1.

Only 1 MPEG4 lease per house is prob due to supply and demand issues.
_________

My only question is, are current HD folks eligible for the DigitalHD Platinum. $105 for all that...sign me up, that's what I pay now. Of course that is prob just for a 1 tv set up but still seems like a good deal.


----------



## James Long

dpd146 said:


> Couple things I got out of the Chat and in reference to some of the posts:
> 
> You can upgrade to the 622 now and still be eligible for the rebate. You just can't cash in your rebate until Apr 1.


You didn't get that from the Chat. The slide said "Good things come to those who wait ..." and Charlie gave the prices ... $299 in March and $99 in April.


dpd146 said:


> Only 1 MPEG4 lease per house is prob due to supply and demand issues.


Probably, if true.


dpd146 said:


> My only question is, are current HD folks eligible for the DigitalHD Platinum. $105 for all that...sign me up, that's what I pay now. Of course that is prob just for a 1 tv set up but still seems like a good deal.


You will have to update your receiver to get the new DishHD packages, but yes, DishHD Platinum is a good deal.

JL


----------



## carfac

I just signed up to Dish, and paid 250 for the DVR. Now I read this. I called Dish, andf they knew nothing about it- never heard of the VIP 622!

I am not going to pay ANOTHER 299- or even 99- two weeks after I just paid 250 for the same f**king thing. I have told them to come back out and pick it up, and to cancel my service immediately.

This is thye biggest load of BS I have ever hear.

dave


----------



## olgeezer

carfac said:


> I just signed up to Dish, and paid 250 for the DVR. Now I read this. I called Dish, andf they knew nothing about it- never heard of the VIP 622!
> 
> I am not going to pay ANOTHER 299- or even 99- two weeks after I just paid 250 for the same f**king thing. I have told them to come back out and pick it up, and to cancel my service immediately.
> 
> This is thye biggest load of BS I have ever hear.
> 
> dave


Dish in trying to help folks, sometimes forgets to think things through. Have you talked to anyone at dish that knew of the new offer about alternatives to disconnecting for folks who had their equipment a very short period of time who wanted to upgrade to the new channel package? I was happy to get my 811 for 1/2 price with a one year commitment 2 years ago, when new customers could get one with installation and dish for nada. This is the first offer I've seen from a sat company that was as good or better for existing customers as was what was offered to new customers.


----------



## carfac

>>> that was as good or better for existing customers as was what was offered to new customers.

NOT. 

250+299=549 Or even 250+99=349

Both equal Dish telling me to bend over.

Both equal me telling dish to go away.

dave


----------



## cpdretired

carfac said:


> I just signed up to Dish, and paid 250 for the DVR. Now I read this. I called Dish, andf they knew nothing about it- never heard of the VIP 622!
> 
> I am not going to pay ANOTHER 299- or even 99- two weeks after I just paid 250 for the same f**king thing. I have told them to come back out and pick it up, and to cancel my service immediately.
> 
> This is thye biggest load of BS I have ever hear.
> 
> dave


When you call Dish follow the menu as if you are having problems with your HD system. Most of the normal CSR lines land up in India. These people have the answers. The 622's won't be available until March.


----------



## normang

carfac said:


> I just signed up to Dish, and paid 250 for the DVR. Now I read this. I called Dish, andf they knew nothing about it- never heard of the VIP 622!
> 
> I am not going to pay ANOTHER 299- or even 99- two weeks after I just paid 250 for the same f**king thing. I have told them to come back out and pick it up, and to cancel my service immediately.
> 
> This is thye biggest load of BS I have ever hear. dave


While its unfortunate that you feel you got the short end, many times new announcements are not readily available to the CSR's till after the fact, so they cannot tell you to wait or do anything beyond work the currently known deals or offers.. This usually occurs because they don't have all the details until perhaps hours before they discuss them, and even then most of the CSR's are clueless, unless they can watch the chat while working..

I don't know if you've even bothered to call Dish and see what can be worked out, posting here to vent doesn't resolve your problem, you maybe surprised, Dish may actually work out something to your satisfaction. Its happened before..


----------



## carfac

>>> I don't know if you've even bothered to call Dish and see what can be worked out, 

Yes, I called Dish- the person I spoke with did not know what a 622 was, or what mpeg4 was, and had no idea what or why I would habe to pay 299/99 for anything for- they said I would get everything fine on what I have...


>>> posting here to vent doesn't resolve your problem, 

No, but since I learned this here, I just wanted to post what My reaction was, and what I did.

>>> you maybe surprised, Dish may actually work out something to your satisfaction. Its happened before..

I came home, and I am not receiving Dish anymore. I am satasfied as long as I get the original 250 back when I return this unit. I thold them I am more than happy to pay for the month (or portion thereof) of service I received.

I am NOT a Dish geek like you guys- and I mean no offense to you by that statement. I just mean I am someone who decided I might like to have some additional channels. I do not know anyone special to go to, and to be blunt, I will be damned if I am going to do anything special. They treat me like this, I say F' them- I am the customer, and they treat me right or I walk. So I walk. I do not care.

To be honest, the main thing that made me jump was I wanted an HD-DVR... if it comes with Dish, so be it. I am QUITE happy with my locals- it is just somethimnes I would like to save them, or watch them later. ANd I LOVE HD. Won't watch anything else.. But seeing this two weeks into my Dish exprienece... no thank you. I will mot be jumping over to direct tv, cable or anything either. I really could care less for all those channels.

dave


----------



## normang

carfac said:


> >>> I don't know if you've even bothered to call Dish and see what can be worked out,
> 
> Yes, I called Dish- the person I spoke with did not know what a 622 was, or what mpeg4 was, and had no idea what or why I would habe to pay 299/99 for anything for- they said I would get everything fine on what I have...
> 
> No, but since I learned this here, I just wanted to post what My reaction was, and what I did.
> 
> I came home, and I am not receiving Dish anymore. I am satasfied as long as I get the original 250 back when I return this unit. I thold them I am more than happy to pay for the month (or portion thereof) of service I received.
> 
> I am NOT a Dish geek like you guys- and I mean no offense to you by that statement. I just mean I am someone who decided I might like to have some additional channels. I do not know anyone special to go to, and to be blunt, I will be damned if I am going to do anything special. They treat me like this, I say F' them- I am the customer, and they treat me right or I walk. So I walk. I do not care.
> 
> To be honest, the main thing that made me jump was I wanted an HD-DVR... if it comes with Dish, so be it. I am QUITE happy with my locals- it is just somethimnes I would like to save them, or watch them later. ANd I LOVE HD. Won't watch anything else.. But seeing this two weeks into my Dish exprienece... no thank you. I will mot be jumping over to direct tv, cable or anything either. I really could care less for all those channels. dave


It sounds like you never wanted Satellite TV to begin with. However, I still think your premature in your actions, you still have time after the transistion really begins in a few weeks to see if you can what you want.

The program really doesn't start untll Feb 1, and your expecting it seems instant satisfaction and information for a program and receivers that is not yet available. I don't think your being treated badly, I think your expections are over the top... how can you get something thats not available yet..


----------



## roadrnnr

I have a 811 with a DVR508 Rec and two 301's all under a dish 500 dish.

I would want to trade the leased 811 for a 211 or a 622. Does the antenna upgrade included in the price ($49-$299) include putting up the second antenna,61.5, or is there another antenna that covers everything so I only have one instead of two?


----------



## Bill R

You don't need an antenna for 61.5 (unless you are a Sky Angel subscriber). The new HD programming will be from the 129 slot which to new dish (the Dish 1000) will receive.


----------



## BoisePaul

Bill R said:


> You don't need an antenna for 61.5 (unless you are a Sky Angel subscriber). The new HD programming will be from the 129 slot which to new dish (the Dish 1000) will receive.


According to his provided location, roadrnnr is in Vermont. 129's not going to work for him, so 61.5 is the only option. See the Dish 1000 Exclusion Map at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/297.


----------



## Rogueone

bill, you need to check location before discussing 129 sats. 129 and 61.5 are mirrors, and since roadrnnnr is in Vermont, he'll/she'll need 61.5. and yes, RR, dish is covering everything needed to get you working with the new programming. new dishes, lnb's, switches, etc. 

and to Carfac. You got unlucky. From what I've been reading, most people wanting to order HD in the past month or so were told not to order the current boxes. At least from Dish. Did you buy/lease from dish or from a reseller of dish? I'd try getting someone in management. You have to realize the initial CSR people you talk to have no power to do anything outside the script they are given. You need to get above the CSR manager as well likely. If you are patient in working up the ladder I would bet someone out there would agree to get you a vip622 once it's out since they should have warned you new stuff was a few weeks away. definitely a bummer for ya, sorry for that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Rogueone said:


> From what I've been reading, most people wanting to order HD in the past month or so were told not to order the current boxes. At least from Dish.


That is an interesting point... I remember reading some posts about that as well, and if memory serves me correctly, I also remember people being mad that Dish was refusing to let them have what they wanted (811s or 942s) at the time!

I also remember a few people who wanted to hurry and buy a 942 now, because they thought maybe they would get a free upgrade if they did that instead of waiting.

I do feel sorry for folks who legitimately got caught up in the mess here.. but I wonder if there aren't at least a few who were trying to cheat the system who got caught in the web also.


----------



## tonyp56

Ok, sorry to the OP but what was the point to this thread? After reading the post, sounds like most people DON'T get what you said in the very first post, and to top it off, nothing is set in stone yet, and no one has tried to clarify anything, except for James Long--if anyone else did, sorry, didn't see it. To begin, per information that is available here and elsewhere, to get a Vip622 if you have a 811 will cost you *$299*. The 811 isn't a 942/921, which are the only two receivers that you can get a $200 rebate on, everyone except 942/921 owners/leasers (after April X 2006, before rebate date it is the same price) pay, are you ready for this *$299*, which includes, *811 users* and new customers. Like I said, this is based on information from here and elsewhere (all installs for Vip211 and Vip622--dont' matter how much you pay--Dish1000 is included unless you already have Dish1000 or dish at 61.5).

Now, to get a Vip211, for everyone without a HD receiver it is $98, with a 811 or 6000 it is $49. Now, if you lease or own a 811 it isn't 100% clear rather or not you have to return an owned 811--returning leased 811 is given, and if you do have to return a owned 811 rather or not you get credit, I've read--rumor or truth don't know--that you will get $25 or something like that for returning a owned 811, which would make your total cost for upgrading $24, if you own a 811. However, like I already said, rather or not this is rumor or true, I don't know, and if it happens to be true today, will it be true Feb. 1st, I don't think anyone knows. Anyways if you own or lease a 811/6000 as of right now, come *Feb 1st 2006* you can lease a Vip211 for $49 installed--perhaps less (Dish1000 included if required--don't already have one or dish at 61.5--for no additional cost).

Now, according to information here and else where, you are only allowed to have 1, that's *ONE* leased MPEG4 receiver on your account. Supposedly, you are actually allowed 1 leased MPEG4 receiver per year, so Feb 1st 2006 you can lease 1, then Feb 1st 2007 you are allowed to add one more, etc... You can buy them--as of now, and according to information available here and elsewhere--beyond the 1 leased receiver. So for anyone that has 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, ... receivers (including HD and SD) you can only lease one MPEG4 receiver, that means you would have to pay the upgrade fee for what ever situation you are in-$98 for everyone to lease Vip211, $49 for 811/6000 users to lease Vip211, $299 for everyone to lease Vip622, and/or $99 for 921/942 users to lease Vip622 after April X 2006. Then for additional receivers beyond that 1 leased MPEG4 receiver you would have to pay whatever the retail price to buy either a 622 or 211, which would be same for everyone, unless the $99 for 921/942 owners is for them to own-haven't heard beyond what I think is rumors.


----------



## Aftershock

Does anyone know what the "State of the Art Antenna" is?


----------



## cpdretired

Aftershock said:


> Does anyone know what the "State of the Art Antenna" is?


A coat hanger.


----------



## dsanbo

Actually.....a coat hanger configured by a Master of Origami.....while practicing Tai Chi.....


----------



## joebird

tonyp56 said:


> Now, you are only allowed to have 1, that's *ONE* leased MPEG4 receiver on your account.


Tony, I heard this as well through a back-channel, but I'm not sure how official it is. Did they write this down anywhere, is it on a FAQ, etc?

Joe


----------



## James Long

The details are still being worked out. The 'limits' came from the recent retailer chat while on the Charlie Chat it was clearer that one could trade in more than one receiver. Hopefully in the next couple weeks something will be in print.

The offers don't start until *February 1st*.

JL


----------



## tonyp56

joebird said:


> Tony, I heard this as well through a back-channel, but I'm not sure how official it is. Did they write this down anywhere, is it on a FAQ, etc?
> 
> Joe


No, like I said, on everything else I wrote (perhaps I should have said it again on this information), the information is based on what is available here and elsewhere on the net--including Charlie and Retail chat recaps here at DBStalk , which is really the only information that anyone has at this point, and you've got to ask yourself, how many times has Charlie and company said something that ended up being different. How much this information can change, adapt, etc. between now and Feb. 1st 2006, is beyond anyones control.

Simply trying to clarify information that is out there, seemed that this thread caused more confusion than the OP intended.

Thanks,


----------



## carfac

Hi All, I am back!

>>>You got unlucky. From what I've been reading, most people wanting to order HD in the past month or so were told not to order the current boxes. At least from Dish. Did you buy/lease from dish or from a reseller of dish?

Directly from Dish. I ordered on Dec 10 or so, and arragned for it to be installed on Dec 24, as a present for my wife...

>>> I'd try getting someone in management. You have to realize the initial CSR people you talk to have no power to do anything outside the script they are given. You need to get above the CSR manager as well likely. If you are patient in working up the ladder I would bet someone out there would agree to get you a vip622 once it's out since they should have warned you new stuff was a few weeks away. definitely a bummer for ya, sorry for that

I actually wrote a fairly nice letter to [email protected]. We had a quite cordial discussion. I was able to get my 2 months service and my 250.00 lease fee fully refunded- I appreciate that. I think they could have made things tough, but they chose not to- Thank you for that, Dish!(I did have to pay the 49.00 install, but I was prepared to pay for the progamming, so six of one...)

But at no time was anything other than my cancelling ever discussed- no offers were made, no "what would it take" senarios put forth.. and certianly there is no 622 being sent to me. I really got the impression it was easier to just cut me loose than solve the problem. And perhaps that is the easiest thing.

Bottom line, I am now happy now, and I think I received a fair resolution. No, you will not see me on the DirectTV forum either- this was not a play one off the other thing or anything. Just, as you said, REALLY bad timing on my part.

Thanks for this forum, it helped me solve this in a timely manner- Peace to you all!

Dave


----------



## Rogueone

bummer. I am surprised they didn't offer to let you keep what you had until feb 1 then ship you a 622 or something. at least they didn't make a big stink and worked things out


----------



## airpolgas

I am in the same boat as carfac, and good thing I ran across this thread before opening up one on my own.

I had an old receiver that needed some sort of modulator for it to get both satellites. I can buy it for $20, or I can buy a new receiver for $50 and get a refund of $25 if I send my old receiver back. I bought the new receiver (311).

When I checked my bill, it showed that I was leasing the 311. Called and clarified it, but can't get it resolved, until I told them the only receiver I'd be willing to lease was the 942. Exec office gave in, and told me they'd charge me $200 more (in addition to the initial $50) for the 942.

The setup was set for the 7th of Jan, but it was botched because the installer showed up very late, and I had to go back to work, plus he did not have the 942 with him. I found out later that they did not put my apt number on the address, so I had to pick it up from the UPS hub.

Now I have the *unopened box* of the 942. I currently have my install date set for the 28th, 3 days shy of the 622's release date.

I have 3 508's and I still have the 311. I was thinking of dropping the 311 and one 508 so I can use two tuners for the 942. I was thinking of activating the 942 without the Voom yet, and then just add that on when they come for the install on the 28th.

With the 622 around the corner, what should I do?

Allen's initial post said "for those *with*" not for those who lease. I don't know whether I am now leasing the 942 considering I have not activated it yet, nor opened the box.

I thought I'd post this scenario here while I'm doing the CSR roulette.


----------



## roadrnnr

Ok Thanks Guys. 

That clears it up. 

Looks Like I will pay the $299,turn in my leased 811 and get a 622 and a new dish 1000 and let them set it up.

Just hope I can get the dealer who put it in originally to do it.


----------



## ggw2000

roadrnnr said:


> Ok Thanks Guys.
> 
> That clears it up.
> 
> Looks Like I will pay the $299,turn in my leased 811 and get a 622 and a new dish 1000 and let them set it up.
> 
> Just hope I can get the dealer who put it in originally to do it.


I really don't believe a Dish 1000 is going to work in Vermont (did you look at the exclusion map?). You need a dish pointed to 61.5... Gerry


----------



## tonyp56

Again, based on information from here and else where, they will install a Dish 1000 or a Dish 300 at 61.5, which ever one is needed at the time of the install. And since this will be to lease a 211, 622, or hopefully in my case a 222, you will have to subscribe to Dish Networks HD package, if you don't or you cancel HD package, you will have to return leased HD receiver.


----------



## LarryH

Has there been any clarification about the HD programming requirements (if any) for these upgrades? Do you have to keep the HD pack for a year? Also, will we be able to keep purchasing the existing HD pack for $10/mo or will we be forced to upgrade to the new $20/mo package?


----------



## Ghostwriter

you will be forced onto the $20/month package.


----------



## harsh

Bogwon said:


> I had the Dish 1000 installed a few weeks ago. I don't mind paying for the upgrade, but I don't want to pay the new dish installation portion which is included in the price.


I too already have a Dish1000 (intstalled it myself in December). I don't need a service call.

If they are going to make me pay the installation fee, you can be certain that I'll put my Dish500 back up, demand that it be replaced and demand that a working phone outlet be installed. I'll sell my current Dish1000 to recover the cost of getting another one installed. Who knows, I might even make a buck or two on the deal.

Back when I installed my Dish1000, I asked about promotions and the answer was "not at this time". I figured that it would eventually become an issue, but this was my bid to be among those on the bleeding edge.


----------



## icelite

After reading many posts I think I will be waiting until April 1 to get things rolling for the upgrades. I currently own a 942 and a 811. For sure I will get the 622 after rebate. I hope I do not have to surrender the 942. Anyway that will be worked out once more details are available and not just speculation.

My question is about the dish 1000 install. Currently I have a Dish 500 with two lnbs and another Dish 500 with one lnb for the VOOM channels. Are they going to change these to one Dish 1000? That would be fine with me. I know that I get the 61.5, not the 129 signal. Being in Utah it looks like the 1000 would work...any assistance on this would be nice.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Alright now I'm confused.......

I have a 921, a 510, 2 508s, and a 4900 active on my account. I'm planning on swapping the 4900 for a 622 and moving the 921 to my basement where I can run a second line easier for the 2nd tuner to my 2 SW64s (I have two dishes looking at 110/119 and 61.5). The 921 is my current primary receiver. I'll change the 622 to my primary receiver, and send back the 4900 as my tradein. Voila, 5 PVRs after the switch, $299 for an upgrade cost in February (assuming they are shipping the 622s by then), and I get to keep my 921 as a backup in case I upgrade the TV in bedroom to HD. I can also sell it to Canadian Hackers if I choose or whatever else without only netting $200 for a $1000 receiver I own.....

Will my scenario work, or will they not upgrade my 4900?


----------



## tonyp56

icelite said:


> After reading many posts I think I will be waiting until April 1 to get things rolling for the upgrades. I currently own a 942 and a 811. For sure I will get the 622 after rebate. I hope I do not have to surrender the 942. Anyway that will be worked out once more details are available and not just speculation.
> 
> My question is about the dish 1000 install. Currently I have a Dish 500 with two lnbs and another Dish 500 with one lnb for the VOOM channels. Are they going to change these to one Dish 1000? That would be fine with me. I know that I get the 61.5, not the 129 signal. Being in Utah it looks like the 1000 would work...any assistance on this would be nice.


According to the info out there, unless you pay to have a DISH1000 installed (beyond the $49) you will not get one. Because you already have access to 61.5 via your second DISH500. At least that is how I understand it.

Refer to *Allen Noland's post (first post in this thread)*
"• Professional Installation: $49 (includes state of the art dish antenna if applicable)
• Total Upgrade Package Price: $49

I'd say, "if applicable" means, if needed, and since you already have 61.5, they won't do it for the $49.

Hope this helps,


----------



## tonyp56

Ghostwriter said:


> you will be forced onto the $20/month package.


At least for as long as you want to keep their (leased) Vip211, 222, or 622.


----------



## James Long

tonyp56 said:


> According to the info out there, unless you pay to have a DISH1000 installed (beyond the $49) you will not get one. Because you already have access to 61.5 via your second DISH500. At least that is how I understand it.
> 
> Refer to *Allen Noland's post (first post in this thread)*
> "• Professional Installation: $49 (includes state of the art dish antenna if applicable)
> • Total Upgrade Package Price: $49
> 
> I'd say, "if applicable" means, if needed, and since you already have 61.5, they won't do it for the $49.
> 
> Hope this helps,


There is also the thought that you will pay the $49 and get "whatever you need". If that is a dish, ok. If it is a switch, ok. If it is neither, ok. The professional installer will go through the steps of getting your receiver working (including all the odd switch test and other tricks we have read about).

In that case the $49 is spent regardless of how many pieces of support equipment are installed.

What people are hoping for is a "self install" where they don't have to pay the $49 but the entire burden of making sure you have the right switches and dish(es). Hopefully not too many hacking together a solution that $49 would easily improve.

JL


----------



## Mikey

James Long said:


> There is also the thought that you will pay the $49 and get "whatever you need". If that is a dish, ok. If it is a switch, ok. If it is neither, ok. The professional installer will go through the steps of getting your receiver working (including all the odd switch test and other tricks we have read about).
> 
> In that case the $49 is spent regardless of how many pieces of support equipment are installed.
> 
> What people are hoping for is a "self install" where they don't have to pay the $49 but the entire burden of making sure you have the right switches and dish(es). Hopefully not too many hacking together a solution that $49 would easily improve.
> 
> JL


I already paid $99 for the $49 solution. Just send me the 211, and I'll send back the 811.


----------



## kckucera

mwgiii said:


> One big item left off chart:
> 
> Only 1 MPEG4 lease box per account per year!
> 
> If you need more than one MPEG4 box you must buy the receiver at retail.


OK so those of us with multilple HD receivers are screwed yet again? Does anyone know whether we can mix our exisiting 811s with the lease upgrade of just the 622 replacing our 921 or need we purchase 211s to replace the 811s? One would think that if there are no MPEG4 broadcasts we could retain the 811s, or am I being dumb?


----------



## transplant

I have a Dish500 with legacy equipment. I have a spare Dish500 including the lnbs. I now get 110 & 119. I have been told I could hook up the spare Dish500 on my mast with my present dish and if I aim it properly could pickup Voom channels, but I would need some kind of switch to feet the coax from the extra dish for Voom through. I would also have to get a subscription to the Voom channels. Can someone walk me through this hookup. My original Dish500 includes two sw21's.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> What people are hoping for is a "self install" where they don't have to pay the $49 but the entire burden of making sure you have the right switches and dish(es). Hopefully not too many hacking together a solution that $49 would easily improve.
> 
> JL


While I'll be the first to say I like self-install options, especially when I can save money and I feel competent in completing the task... I also understand the company's desire to perform such an installation.

IF I botch my own installation and screw up something, I honestly will blame myself... but there are many who will then complain and want free service for their own mistakes... so I expect some companies like to force these installations just to cover themselves, so if you have a service problem they get some assurance (horror installation stories aside) that it won't come back to haunt them.


----------



## Jossy122

Just talked to CSR about lease upgrade for my 811.

She states that no eq upgrades will be processed until Feb 1, 2006..

Is that right? I read here in these forums of people who have they upgrades ordered and received in the last 2 weeks.

Help?


----------



## Rogueone

those might not have been upgrades. those might have been new service orders, trying to recall if any of them mentioned being upgrades ...


----------



## Rob Glasser

James Long said:


> What people are hoping for is a "self install" where they don't have to pay the $49 but the entire burden of making sure you have the right switches and dish(es). Hopefully not too many hacking together a solution that $49 would easily improve.
> 
> JL


You can add me to that list for people doing to 942 -> 622 upgrade. I went out and bought my Dish1000 setup last year, I don't need a professional installation so I'm hoping their will be a $50 no install upgrade cost for us.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well I would also fall in the no need for Dish1000 upgrade bin. Just need the box and I do plan on moving from a 921 to a 622. I hope there some wiggle room there.


----------



## airpolgas

Another question about the "state of the art antenna." Do they really mean antenna, or another dish? Will they now be offering OTA antenna installs like D* does for their HDTV subs?


----------



## James Long

At CES E* was showing a fancy OTA antenna with a Dish Logo on it.


----------



## Nick

A "dish" _is_ an antenna.


----------



## Jossy122

Rogueone said:


> those might not have been upgrades. those might have been new service orders, trying to recall if any of them mentioned being upgrades ...


well, can anyone here testify that they have been upgraded and recevied their new vip211 and have sent back their old receiver (811) before the 1st of Feb?

if so, is it possible for us wanting to get upgraded before the 1st? , (_specially before the Super Bowl on ABC)_


----------



## cebbigh

James Long said:


> At CES E* was showing a fancy OTA antenna with a Dish Logo on it.


Is there any more info on the OTA antenna? Is it something like (or identical to) the Winegard square shooter or is there any hope that it might actually be better?I've been struggling with OTA for the past year. I have been using both a CM4248 and a CM4228 with an a/b switch to get my locals. From what I've read both antennas are better than the Winegard. Would they charge extra for the OTA antenna or is it part of the install 99 install charge for the 622?


----------



## normang

cebbigh said:


> Is there any more info on the OTA antenna? Is it something like (or identical to) the Winegard square shooter or is there any hope that it might actually be better?I've been struggling with OTA for the past year. I have been using both a CM4248 and a CM4228 with an a/b switch to get my locals. From what I've read both antennas are better than the Winegard. Would they charge extra for the OTA antenna or is it part of the install 99 install charge for the 622?


I would expect that either of those Channel Master antenna's would be better than a Square Shooter. However there are of course many variables. How far are you from your transmitters? If your close, the Square Shooter maybe better. In many situations, you won't know until you try it.

Found this link... http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages/squareshot.htm , that discusses the Winegard in comparison to other types of similiar antenna's.. Winegard's own specs on their Square Shooter say "UHF Ch. 14-69 0-45 miles 0-50 miles" , this assumes all your OTA HD is UHF. So, you may want to give one a shot and see it helps, just make sure you can return it if it doesn't..

I doubt that the Dish Install would add an OTA antenna for you, it would probably be up to you. However I am not sure.


----------



## vinny75

Folks

Too many viewpoints with every posting. I am confused as hell. Please explain this

Current setup= Dish500, Dish811 and DVR
Location = Connecticut
Contract = Leased

Do I need Dish1000 ? Without 1000, can I get local channels in HD along with the newly added VOOM and ESPN2? 

When do we need the 49$ upgrade and when do we just do free swap of 811 to 211? Please explain


----------



## James Long

vinny75 said:


> Folks
> 
> Too many viewpoints with every posting. I am confused as hell. Please explain this
> 
> Current setup= Dish500, Dish811 and DVR
> Location = Connecticut
> Contract = Leased
> 
> Do I need Dish1000 ? Without 1000, can I get local channels in HD along with the newly added VOOM and ESPN2?
> 
> When do we need the 49$ upgrade and when do we just do free swap of 811 to 211? Please explain


Full details have not been released yet, but based on what we know and what you have given:

A Dish1000 will NOT work from Connecticut ... you will need a second dish pointed at 61.5 for HD channels. All Voom and extra national HD is there (as well as at 129° on Dish1000). Whenever E* gets around to HD Locals in your market they will likely be on 61.5° (perhaps on a Rainbow1 spotbeam) or 110° (on a new Echostar10 spotbeam).

You need the $49 'professional install' if you don't have a dish pointing at 61.5°. You probably can buy and install your own 61.5° dish and switches but it is a challenge to do it for under $49.

You don't need to pay the "$49 lease upgrade fee' since you have an 811 but they will want that 811 back!


----------



## cebbigh

normang said:


> I would expect that either of those Channel Master antenna's would be better than a Square Shooter. However there are of course many variables. How far are you from your transmitters? If your close, the Square Shooter maybe better. In many situations, you won't know until you try it.
> 
> Found this link... http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages/squareshot.htm , that discusses the Winegard in comparison to other types of similiar antenna's.. Winegard's own specs on their Square Shooter say "UHF Ch. 14-69 0-45 miles 0-50 miles" , this assumes all your OTA HD is UHF. So, you may want to give one a shot and see it helps, just make sure you can return it if it doesn't..
> 
> I doubt that the Dish Install would add an OTA antenna for you, it would probably be up to you. However I am not sure.


I thought that there was mention of install of an OTA antenna during the HD Charlie Chat. And I think I saw a picture somewhere of an OTA antenna with the dish logo on it that looked a lot like a square shooter back during CES. Was just hoping this might be something different/better than the square shooter. Trouble on my reception isn't distance, it's a big hill blocking signal plus evergreens swaying when the wind picks up. I get an okay signal most of the time. But I'll be really happy when I can pull HD locals off the dish.

Thanks for the link, but having trouble getting it to work.


----------



## vinny75

James

So as an existing leasing customer located in a region that is not part of the upcomming Local HD zone, all I do is send the 811 and get 211 or 411 with no fee? But that does not enable me to get the new HD channels with the existing Dish500?

I called them and found out that they will be offererring a package that is all new HD channels except local HD . Here is what they said

Dish HD Prices & Packages
DishHD Bronze (AT60) $49.99 w/o locals $54.99 with locals
DishHD Silver (AT120) $59.99 $64.99
DishHD Gold (AT180) $69.99 $74.99
DishHD Platinum (AEP) $99.99 $104.99

Bronze package will include ESPN2HD and UnivHD, plus the orig 10 Voom and the new 5 (new HD channels). Dont I need Dish1000 for this new HD channels?



James Long said:


> Full details have not been released yet, but based on what we know and what you have given:
> 
> A Dish1000 will NOT work from Connecticut ... you will need a second dish pointed at 61.5 for HD channels. All Voom and extra national HD is there (as well as at 129° on Dish1000). Whenever E* gets around to HD Locals in your market they will likely be on 61.5° (perhaps on a Rainbow1 spotbeam) or 110° (on a new Echostar10 spotbeam).
> 
> You need the $49 'professional install' if you don't have a dish pointing at 61.5°. You probably can buy and install your own 61.5° dish and switches but it is a challenge to do it for under $49.
> 
> You don't need to pay the "$49 lease upgrade fee' since you have an 811 but they will want that 811 back!


----------



## James Long

vinny75 said:


> Bronze package will include ESPN2HD and UnivHD, plus the orig 10 Voom and the new 5 (new HD channels). Dont I need Dish1000 for this new HD channels?


A Dish1000 would only work for the new HD channels if you could see the satellite from your house. From CT 129° is low enough on the horizon that it would not be an easy shot. It is much easier to hit 61.5° (although it does require a second line of sight in a different direction). E* knows this and have all the national HD channels they are putting on 129° mirrored on 61.5°.

Installing a Dish500 in Hartford is a low angle shot as it is. Based on Zip Code 06101, 110° is at azimuth 243° elevation 29 and 119° is at azimuth 252° elevation 23°. (Azimuth is compass bearing, 180 being due south and 270 being due west. Elevation is angle off the horizon.)

I'd estimate that 129° is at azimuth 261° elevation 17° (without looking it up) from Hartford. That isn't a good angle. I wouldn't say that it would be impossible to hit 129° (people from Seattle hit 61.5°) but it is unnessisary. E* has the programs on 61.5° (which is azimuth 177° elevation 40° from Hartford - high in the sky and just a little east of straight south).


----------



## dsanbo

Slightly OT...but just as reference:
CBS radio (as well as ABC and NBC) uses satellite service from 139 degrees West...
This requires at LEAST an 8' dish on a TALL (usually 15-20'...or MORE) pedestal...this, mind you, for several multiplexed AUDIO (15/7.5/3KHz) channels per system....never mind wideband VIDEO!!!
It's doable....but it's no cakewalk for the average home user....!
BTW.....the "look angle" for 139 in Concord, NH is approx. 11 degrees!!!!


----------



## transplant

Jossy122 said:


> well, can anyone here testify that they have been upgraded and recevied their new vip211 and have sent back their old receiver (811) before the 1st of Feb?
> 
> if so, is it possible for us wanting to get upgraded before the 1st? , (_specially before the Super Bowl on ABC)_


Jossy122: I got my vip211 this week and traded in a 2700


----------



## vinny75

I am sorry james. You are talking to a layman and I am afraid its far too tecnical for me. Not sure what my options are. I am existing HD subcriber. What are my options to get the new HD lineup.



James Long said:


> A Dish1000 would only work for the new HD channels if yo
> u could see the satellite from your house. From CT 129° is low enough on the horizon that it would not be an easy shot. It is much easier to hit 61.5° (although it does require a second line of sight in a different direction). E* knows this and have all the national HD channels they are putting on 129° mirrored on 61.5°.
> 
> Installing a Dish500 in Hartford is a low angle shot as it is. Based on Zip Code 06101, 110° is at azimuth 243° elevation 29 and 119° is at azimuth 252° elevation 23°. (Azimuth is compass bearing, 180 being due south and 270 being due west. Elevation is angle off the horizon.)
> 
> I'd estimate that 129° is at azimuth 261° elevation 17° (without looking it up) from Hartford. That isn't a good angle. I wouldn't say that it would be impossible to hit 129° (people from Seattle hit 61.5°) but it is unnessisary. E* has the programs on 61.5° (which is azimuth 177° elevation 40° from Hartford - high in the sky and just a little east of straight south).


----------



## perrybrent

All,
I am looking at signing up for dish, I would be a new customer. I looked at doing this 5-6 months ago and decided to wait for multiple reasons. The biggest reason is that I am not eligable for locals, as my DMA is one of the few that don't qualify. I have recently purchased epuipment to recieve OTA locals and plan to instal them on Tuesday, Jan 24. 

When I looked at signing up 6 months ago, my local Dish retailer purchased a 942 for me and since I never signed up he still has the same reciever sitting in a box at his shop. Since he is coming on Tuesday to help me hook up my locals, he is wanting to move this 942 before it comes obsolete. (I don't blame him) Anyways, should I wait to sign up for Dish when I can get the 622 for $299, or pay the $250 for the 942 on Tuesday and hope that dish's upgrade program is $299 in April with a $200 rebate, leaving my total investment of $350? 

He has offered to give me a $50 credit so he can move the 942 now and that brings my total investment from $350 down to $300, (if the $200 rebate actually happens for upgrade customers), which is the price of the 622 in April.

Sorry this is long, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pajer

would i need the dish 1000 i am borderline, i live in nw pennsylvania at zip 15845?


----------



## BoisePaul

pajer said:


> would i need the dish 1000 i am borderline, i live in nw pennsylvania at zip 15845?


Wow, you really are right on the border - looks like St. Mary's area. The exclusion map probably has some degree of safety built into it, so my guess would be that you probably can see 129 with a little work. If E* goes by your DMA, then I'd say if you currently get your locals from Johnstown/Altoona, you'll probably not get a D1000. If you get them from Pittsburgh, then you're probably D1000 eligible.


----------



## normang

cebbigh said:


> I thought that there was mention of install of an OTA antenna during the HD Charlie Chat. And I think I saw a picture somewhere of an OTA antenna with the dish logo on it that looked a lot like a square shooter back during CES. Was just hoping this might be something different/better than the square shooter. Trouble on my reception isn't distance, it's a big hill blocking signal plus evergreens swaying when the wind picks up. I get an okay signal most of the time. But I'll be really happy when I can pull HD locals off the dish.
> 
> Thanks for the link, but having trouble getting it to work.


I found another link, its a little more detailed....
http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html

The second chart I think illustrates what you may know, the ChannelMasters are better. than a Square Shooter. However depending on how close you are to the tramitters, you can have too much gain and over-drive the signal and the result is poor reception, however the chart may give you some ideas of other antenna's to review or perhaps back track to that site and see if there are some other tips that may help you..

If your having trees and hills, the only cure for that I am aware of is height, how much mast can you put up??


----------



## James Long

vinny75 said:


> I am sorry james. You are talking to a layman and I am afraid its far too tecnical for me. Not sure what my options are. I am existing HD subcriber. What are my options to get the new HD lineup.


I'll make it real simple:
A Dish1000 is highly unlikely to work from Hartford CT. You do not need one.
To get the new HD you will need a second dish pointed almost due south.

If you don't understand the details WAIT until Feb 1st (when the new DishHD packs are available) and call E* directly. They will charge you $49 to come out and get it all working for you.


----------



## pajer

BoisePaul said:


> Wow, you really are right on the border - looks like St. Mary's area. The exclusion map probably has some degree of safety built into it, so my guess would be that you probably can see 129 with a little work. If E* goes by your DMA, then I'd say if you currently get your locals from Johnstown/Altoona, you'll probably not get a D1000. If you get them from Pittsburgh, then you're probably D1000 eligible.


yes, i do get the johnstown/altoona locals, would that exclude me or would they try the 1000?


----------



## mhaneef

I'm on the South Shore of Boston (right on the Canton/ Sharon line) and currently have two Dish 500's- one with 2 lnb and the other a single. Am I right that I also don't qualify for a DISH 1000 due to the exclusion area?


----------



## leegart

mhaneef said:


> I'm on the South Shore of Boston (right on the Canton/ Sharon line) and currently have two Dish 500's- one with 2 lnb and the other a single. Am I right that I also don't qualify for a DISH 1000 due to the exclusion area?


We only need a DISH 500 to see 110/119 and another dish pointed at 61.5 to get the additional Boston locals and the VOOM HD channels. A DISH 1000 doesn't offer us in the Northeast any additional benefit.


----------



## mhaneef

Thanks Leegart! Should we try to get one now anyway (with the VIP receiver upgrade) for $49 (or zip with the 622) instead of waiting and getting hit with whatever they want to charge us (probably $99 or more) in the future?


----------



## Alan R. Pope

i would like to know what are the dimensions of the dish 1000, and will it fit on a dish 500 mast(post)? thanks.


----------



## cebbigh

normang said:


> I found another link, its a little more detailed....
> http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ANTENNAS/comparing.html
> 
> The second chart I think illustrates what you may know, the ChannelMasters are better. than a Square Shooter. However depending on how close you are to the tramitters, you can have too much gain and over-drive the signal and the result is poor reception, however the chart may give you some ideas of other antenna's to review or perhaps back track to that site and see if there are some other tips that may help you..
> 
> If your having trees and hills, the only cure for that I am aware of is height, how much mast can you put up??


A local expert, Dan Kurts, told me I'd have to go up 100' to completely clear the hill. I can only go up about 40' or 50'. Distance isn't the problem (about 20 miles). I've had some success down lower by moving the antenna around. Using 2 antenna's and an A/B switch I get good enough results most of the time. I know a lot of people wish Dish wasn't slotting as much bandwidth to HD Locals. But I can tell you for sure that as long as they are true HD I'll be really glad whenever they get here in Seattle.


----------



## BoisePaul

pajer said:


> yes, i do get the johnstown/altoona locals, would that exclude me or would they try the 1000?


According to the map, you're excluded. They'll probably put in a second dish for 61.5.


----------



## BobaBird

The Dish 1000 map is at the bottom the EKB Spot Beams page even though 129 doesn't have spot beams.


----------



## Marriner

transplant said:


> I have a Dish500 with legacy equipment. I have a spare Dish500 including the lnbs. I now get 110 & 119. I have been told I could hook up the spare Dish500 on my mast with my present dish and if I aim it properly could pickup Voom channels, but I would need some kind of switch to feet the coax from the extra dish for Voom through. I would also have to get a subscription to the Voom channels. Can someone walk me through this hookup. My original Dish500 includes two sw21's.


I just ordered and had Voom installed on my 811 reciever. I had legacy lnbs and a 64 switch. The technician could not get the legacy gear to talk to the 129 sat. He swapped out all of my lnbs and my switch to dishpro.


----------



## harsh

Alan R. Pope said:


> i would like to know what are the dimensions of the dish 1000, and will it fit on a dish 500 mast(post)? thanks.


The dimensions, relative to the Dish500 are about 5-6 inches wider. If you don't live right on the Atlantic Coast (like most of the people who seem to want the Dish1000), you should be able to get away with reusing the mount. If you're currently right up against a sloped roof, the taller mast may be needed to clear. I reused the mast installed for the Dish500. Make sure you use the manual's pointing chart as the Dish1000 is aimed at 119.

The Dish1000 is nothing like the five bird behemoth from D*.


----------



## normang

cebbigh said:


> A local expert, Dan Kurts, told me I'd have to go up 100' to completely clear the hill. I can only go up about 40' or 50'. Distance isn't the problem (about 20 miles). I've had some success down lower by moving the antenna around. Using 2 antenna's and an A/B switch I get good enough results most of the time. I know a lot of people wish Dish wasn't slotting as much bandwidth to HD Locals. But I can tell you for sure that as long as they are true HD I'll be really glad whenever they get here in Seattle.


A 100' - Sounds like you need a small tower... somewhat spendy... I would think that Seattle would be a prime candidate for future rollouts for HD locals, though you just never know how long that will take..


----------



## jtoxxx

One item I haven't seen mentioned is that after Feb 1 there will be no new HD activations of receivers other than MP4's. This will make owned MP2 receivers about worthless if you plan to keep yours and try to resell it. A local electronics store has a large number of new 921 and 942 receivers for $169 with no takers.
I'm sure there will be a flood of them on Ebay long after they will not work, of course.


----------



## Rob Glasser

normang said:


> A 100' - Sounds like you need a small tower... somewhat spendy... I would think that Seattle would be a prime candidate for future rollouts for HD locals, though you just never know how long that will take..


Seattle is on the list they showed during the Charlie Chat, but it's not in the initial rollout. Based on what was said Seattle should get rolled out sometime in 2006. Could be this spring, but may not happen until December. Hard to say at this point.

The Seattle area is an interesting place to try and get OTA signals. Due to all the hills and trees it can be a real challenge. Just to give you an idea, I only live maybe a half mile, if that, from Chuck and I get all the stations fine with a single smaller antenna (CM4221) on top of a single story house on a 6ft mast. It just so happens I'm up the hill a bit more and have less trees in the way.


----------



## Bogey62

From looking at the Dish 1000 map I will assume that I will still need a second dish in the Buffalo, NY area in order to get HD locals, etc. Correct?


----------



## BoisePaul

Bogey62 said:


> From looking at the Dish 1000 map I will assume that I will still need a second dish in the Buffalo, NY area in order to get HD locals, etc. Correct?


According to the map, you are correct. Depending on where you live in the DMA, it may be possible to receive 129, but it's possibel that your HD LiL's may end up on 61.5.


----------



## normang

robglasser said:


> Seattle is on the list they showed during the Charlie Chat, but it's not in the initial rollout. Based on what was said Seattle should get rolled out sometime in 2006. Could be this spring, but may not happen until December. Hard to say at this point.
> 
> The Seattle area is an interesting place to try and get OTA signals. Due to all the hills and trees it can be a real challenge. Just to give you an idea, I only live maybe a half mile, if that, from Chuck and I get all the stations fine with a single smaller antenna (CM4221) on top of a single story house on a 6ft mast. It just so happens I'm up the hill a bit more and have less trees in the way.


I cannot recall the specific list, though as I mentioned, I would be surprised if that market was not near the top of a list.

Perhaps you could run a cable to Chuck, give him a better feed -


----------



## trido

mwgiii said:


> One big item left off chart:
> 
> Only 1 MPEG4 lease box per account per year!
> 
> If you need more than one MPEG4 box you must buy the receiver at retail.


One other BIG thing for me is it true we have to do a 18 month commitment?

trido


----------



## rollua1

What are the new contract requirements for a lease ? I want to get a 622 and 211


----------



## James Long

The answer to many questions have not been announced.
The offer starts February 1st.


----------



## cebbigh

normang said:


> Perhaps you could run a cable to Chuck, give him a better feed -


Wow ... Radio Shack would love that solution. :lol:

From what I understand, robglasser doesn't catch the shadow of a big hill quite as much as I do. We both have trouble with evergreens. Most of the time my 2 antenna solution with a/b switch works fine. Fortunately, got decent recordings of all the playoff games. I've found a sweet spot for the local ABC affiliate, so I think I'm fine for the Superbowl.


----------



## Rob Glasser

cebbigh said:


> I've found a sweet spot for the local ABC affiliate, so I think I'm fine for the Superbowl.


And right now, that is ALL that matters ... GO HAWKS!!!!


----------



## mklatman

jtoxxx said:


> One item I haven't seen mentioned is that after Feb 1 there will be no new HD activations of receivers other than MP4's. This will make owned MP2 receivers about worthless if you plan to keep yours and try to resell it. A local electronics store has a large number of new 921 and 942 receivers for $169 with no takers.
> I'm sure there will be a flood of them on Ebay long after they will not work, of course.


Please give me their contact information. I would be happy to take the 942s off their hands at $169


----------



## navychop

_"One item I haven't seen mentioned is that after Feb 1 there will be no new HD activations of receivers other than MP4's. This will make owned MP2 receivers about worthless if you plan to keep yours and try to resell it. A local electronics store has a large number of new 921 and 942 receivers for $169 with no takers.
I'm sure there will be a flood of them on Ebay long after they will not work, of course."_

This bull keeps getting posted. Read the appropriate threads before posting such stuff! It's been mentioned repeatedly that after 2/1 the only HD that will be activated will be the metallic packs, which require MPEG-4 receivers. BUT current HD subscribers will continue to receive their current HD on their current equipment, just not the new stuff. The 921, 942 & 811 will continue to work just fine, and to be activated, for SD use. And if DISH ever moves all the SD to MPEG-4, these boxes will still have some value as OTA receivers. There are YEARS of life left in these boxes, they are not worthless. Keep in mind how few people actually subscribe to HD.


----------



## rollua1

mklatman said:


> Please give me their contact information. I would be happy to take the 942s off their hands at $169


I would also love to pick up one for that price.


----------



## Rogueone

been talking to a friend who works at Dish in tech support, about the 622 and stuff.

Here's some interesting tidbits:
622's are already available, as they have been turning some up in the past week. So retailers do have them for normal purchase
as far as he's heard, owners of 921/942's should not have to return them if they get the $99 lease deal. I know there has been some concern as to how that was to be handled
he has not heard of plans to stop accepting turnup requests for 921/942's and other old HD gear, just won't be able to get all the channels obviously
he wasn't sure about the $200 rebate if buying before April 1 if we could still get it, he is going to try to find that out  
30 hours is the HD time for the 622. also, as he understands it, there is no space saving from the mpeg4 as what is on the harddrive is uncompressed data, so he didn't believe there will be a difference in HD space for mpeg2 vs mpeg4 data
due to all the calls and requests concerning VOD, dish is working on offering the option of turning off VOD to get back that space  

I'm really stoked about the 622. Now it's just a matter of due I need to wait until 4/1, or could I upgrade my existing 501/301 tuners to a 622 on 2/1 and still get the rebate on 4/1. that would be awesome if so, but I'm thinking charlie meant we have to wait if we want that price  
I really want the extra OTA recording ability so I can record 2 network shows in HD simultaneously. And now, damn it, I really need HD locals, as Fox moved Bones to Wed at 9, so that means I'm trying to record Criminal Minds on CBS, Lost on ABC and Bones on Fox. errr. I need more HD tuners!!! haha


----------



## BoisePaul

Rogueone said:


> [*]30 hours is the HD time for the 622. also, as he understands it, there is no space saving from the mpeg4 as what is on the harddrive is uncompressed data, so he didn't believe there will be a difference in HD space for mpeg2 vs mpeg4 data.


Huh? Stored uncompressed? I don't think so.... Isn't uncompressed 1080i (let's forget about HDLite here for a moment) something like >600GB/hour?


----------



## Rogueone

well, the way he stated it was the way he understood the explaination from training was mpeg4 involved the compression during transmission, not necessarily how it gets stored on the HD. making one wonder if they use a special encryption to prevent getting the data off the HD without going thru their box, rather than storing it in mpeg2 or mpeg4 formats on the HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Rogueone said:


> 30 hours is the HD time for the 622. also, as he understands it, there is no space saving from the mpeg4 as what is on the harddrive is uncompressed data, so he didn't believe there will be a difference in HD space for mpeg2 vs mpeg4 data


If there were no difference in MPEG4 vs MPEG2, there would be no reason for Dish to be switching to it! But until more channels are in MPEG4 and the more advanced encoders are in place at Dish, there probably will be little noticable difference in the average user's hard drive space usage for recorded shows at first.



Rogueone said:


> I'm really stoked about the 622. Now it's just a matter of due I need to wait until 4/1, or could I upgrade my existing 501/301 tuners to a 622 on 2/1 and still get the rebate on 4/1.


The $200 rebate is only for people upgrading from 921/942 receivers. You wouldn't get that rebate if upgrading from a 301/501.


----------



## Rogueone

but i still have a 921 on my account and even if i "upgrade" that, I own it, and if I don't have to return it, then there is no difference in changing my lease from a 501/301 lease to a 622 lease and doing the "upgrade", getting a 622 and sending back the 501/301  I'd still have a 921 and 622 at that point


----------



## normang

Since I don't think any of us completely understand all the tech involved in sending us a program, its hard to say what the hardware does with the data stream when written to disk. 

The reciever could store it in MPEG2 format.

It could be stored in MPEG4 format if transmitted in that format, which one would think would save space and provide more recording hours on the disk. 

It could decompress it and just write it to the disk. (unlikely)

But unless someone that designed the receiver, or has schematics and knows how to read them, its all a guessing game as to how this is handled..


----------



## normang

Also, Assuming that Rogueone is correct, its nice to know that owners of 942's can use them somewhere else, I have plans for mine in its current state, after I get the $99 deal in April for a 622. 

While in some ways I wish it was sooner, April gives me time to save a few $$ for perhaps some HD Monitor for another room to use with the 942 and use it largely to record OTA HD and other programs until MPEG4 is the only way to go..


----------



## joebird

Does anyone know if they've decided yet to allow more than one leased box (622) per household? I heard that if we wanted two, then the second one must be purchased.


----------



## Rogueone

dang, I should have asked him that joebird. If I get a chance tomorrow i'll ask him if he's heard anything on that front


----------



## rollua1

joebird said:


> Does anyone know if they've decided yet to allow more than one leased box (622) per household? I heard that if we wanted two, then the second one must be purchased.


You can get 2 but you have to know what to say and get lucky.


----------



## harsh

navychop said:


> And if DISH ever moves all the SD to MPEG-4, these boxes will still have some value as OTA receivers. There are YEARS of life left in these boxes, they are not worthless. Keep in mind how few people actually subscribe to HD.


I believe that if you do some digging, at least the newer receivers will NOT receive OTA signals unless they are activated. Even if the 921 still works, without an EPG (or arguably with it), it makes for a pretty dismal DVR.


----------



## harsh

joebird said:


> Does anyone know if they've decided yet to allow more than one leased box (622) per household? I heard that if we wanted two, then the second one must be purchased.


If you can wait a few months until the upgrade crush has passed, they'll probably relax that policy. Dish is doing all they can to get a unit to everyone that needs one and additional units can wait their turn.


----------



## joebird

Yeah, I'll probably wait until April anyway...hopefully by then things may be a bit more relaxed.


----------



## Ron Barry

Rogueone said:


> but i still have a 921 on my account and even if i "upgrade" that, I own it, and if I don't have to return it, then there is no difference in changing my lease from a 501/301 lease to a 622 lease and doing the "upgrade", getting a 622 and sending back the 501/301  I'd still have a 921 and 622 at that point


If you are expecting the 200 dollar rebate, you cant do what you are posting above. If you want the 200 rebate, you must turn in your 921 as part of the deal.


----------



## Rogueone

I own my 921, and requiring me to trade it in would be bogus. $200 isn't a fair compensation. Free would be a fair compensation. I expect the $200 as a thank you for putting up with our screwups, and if you'd like to use that 921 for extra storage space etc., enjoy. 

My only curiousity is the rebate, as there hasn't been anything I've seen which states unequivocably that the upgrade must not be requested until 4/1. If it can be done earlier, great. If not, oh well I gotta wait. Unless they are trying to take my 921. Then screw it, I'll just upgrade the 501/301 and keep my 921.


----------



## Jim Parker

Ron Barry said:


> If you want the 200 rebate, you must turn in your 921 as part of the deal.


Ron
Do we have official confirmation from Dish that we must turn in 921s that we own for the rebate? I have been watching for this, but may have missed it if it has been officially announced.

Thanks


----------



## drdr

Rogueone said:


> been talking to a friend who works at Dish in tech support, about the 622 and stuff.
> ...
> as far as he's heard, owners of 921/942's should not have to return them if they get the $99 lease deal. I know there has been some concern as to how that was to be handled
> ...





Ron Barry said:


> If you are expecting the 200 dollar rebate, you cant do what you are posting above. If you want the 200 rebate, you must turn in your 921 as part of the deal.


Obviously, both of these statements can't be correct. I can't imaging why E* would want old 921's back. Even old 942's can't be worth much to them as obsolete equipment.

I have yet to see any reliable information one way or the other. So far there have been many rumors, but no official word from E*. I'm planning on waiting until April 1 anyway, so we should know by then.

If they want my purchased 942 back, I am unlikely to accept the new lease deal.


----------



## Rob Glasser

drdr said:


> I can't imaging why E* would want old 921's back.


I could seem them wanting to get them back to get them out of circulation. The sooner they can End of Life (EOL) them the sooner they can free up resources from supporting them.

Honestly I wouldn't be suprised if after the rebate offer is done they inventory the rest of active 921s and contact each owner individually to see about getting them to upgrade.

At my job we are constantly trying to keep hardware/software as up to date as possible since it can save us a ton of $$$ on maintenance and support.


----------



## DoyleS

My DVI/Component Transcoder just arrived this morning so I will be on the phone to Dish tonight to order a 622 for use with my CRT projector. I have been stuck with this 6000 for a couple years now because of its unique RGBHV output. Depending on arrival of the 622, there will soon be another 6000 with 8vsb and 8psk cards up on ebay. Since I am not getting any rebate, I believe I just do the upgrade and don't have to send back any of my owned receivers. 

..Doyle


----------



## James Long

The last we heard from E* (including emails trying to clear this up) is that there will be no rebate on anything done before April 1st (rebate details to be announced). Even in the clarifications it wasn't clear what needs to be sent in (if anything) if one does not wait until April 1st. Frustrating for sure ...

We have seen positive signs on the ViP-211 upgrades ... possibly being able to waive the 129°/61.5° installs if one has the right dishes and switches and not requiring the return of an owned receiver to get the $49 lease upgrade deal.

But I just heard hundreds of people shout "WHO CARES - TELL US ABOUT THE 622 DEAL" and on that front .. we're waiting for 5am ET and hope that the website will have to offer updated overnight to explain the $299 offer.

*REMEMBER: E*'s computers do not reset until 3am Mountain Time (5am ET/2am PT)*
Calling before that time is likely to be VERY frustrating. Calling after then, less so.


----------



## Ron Barry

Jim Parker said:


> Ron
> Do we have official confirmation from Dish that we must turn in 921s that we own for the rebate? I have been watching for this, but may have missed it if it has been officially announced.
> 
> Thanks


If you are asking if it is in a press release or on a web site. No it is not to my knowledge. If you are asking if this is pure speculation, no it is not. Clarification was provided on this issue and that was the response given.

I would not be suprised if this flip flops, but the current clarification was that one would have to return the 921 and 942 to receive the rebate.

Since no official press release has been announced, I would consider my statement as a which way the wind is currently blowing statement.

It is however more than pure speculation. Rob's answer as to the why makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## sat tech

Allen Noland said:


> *For customers with an 811*
> • Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 211 or similar)*
> • Leased Upgrade Fee: FREE
> • Professional Installation: $49 (includes state of the art dish antenna if applicable)
> • Total Upgrade Package Price: $49
> *Requires return of existing receiver as exchange
> 
> *For customers with a 921 or 942*
> • Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 622 or similar)*
> • Promotional Price Available to New & Existing Customers: $299
> • Special REBATE: $200
> • Total Upgrade Package Price: $99*
> *includes professional installation and state of the art dish antenna (if applicable) Due to limited quantities of equipment, we are not starting the rebate promotion until April 1, so it benefits people to wait a little bit.
> 
> *For customers who want HD for the very first time, but don't want HD DVR*
> *•* Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 211 or similar)*
> • Leased Upgrade Fee: $49
> • Professional Installation: $49 (includes state of the art dish antenna if applicable)
> • Total: $98
> 
> *For customers who want HD for the first time and want DVR*
> • Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 622 or similar)*
> • Promotional Price Available to New & Existing Customers: $299
> • Total Upgrade Package Price: $299
> *includes professional installation and state of the art dish antenna (if applicable)


looks like there is no dish 1000's E* is out of them already


----------



## navychop

I think the $99 deal is aimed at 921/942 leases. Owners can keep their equipment, and probably go with the $299 deal.

I won't be up *too* early tomorrow, but I think I'll get up a bit early to log in here and see what happens at 8 a.m. eastern time.


----------



## gump0rz

navychop said:


> I think the $99 deal is aimed at 921/942 leases. Owners can keep their equipment, and probably go with the $299 deal.
> 
> I won't be up *too* early tomorrow, but I think I'll get up a bit early to log in here and see what happens at 8 a.m. eastern time.


Just got off phone with CSR and he said that the 811 owners also qualify for the rebate april 1st as well.. So you can do one or the other. You can upgrade to the 211 for 49.99 now or wait and get the dual dvr 622 in april and get the rebate for 200 smackeroos. I had him check and double check with his supervisor. Looks like I am going to wait it out.


----------



## Rogueone

I'd call back and ask again. I would not take that as likely as there isn't any reason for an 811 owner to get the rebate. I'd call again and try to get a different group and see if they give you the same response first


----------



## Brian_C6

I'm thinking about upgrading. Right now I pay $84.99/mo for 120 w/ HBO & Cinemax, Locals, HD Package, Voom, and no commitment. I have three SD boxes and one 811 and use a OTA antenna for local HD. 

I checked out upgrading to the SilverHD package w/ Locals, HBO & Cinemax, and sign 18-month commitment. Is Voom part of the SilverHD package? Because I'm looking at over $100/mo.... for 7 additional channels? Doesn't sound like a good upgrade. Am I missing something? 

Brian

Can I just trade my 811 in for a 211 and get the new channels (LocalHD's, Universal, ESPN2, new VOOM's) without changing my package.... keeping my monthly bill at $84.99?


----------



## Rogueone

with a 211 you'll have to get a silver or gold package etc., and it'll probably be $5 more. and yes, all 15 vooms in all the new HD packs. all the new HD packages include all 25 HD channels (2 are to arive later this spring) and since you have HBO already, you'd get a 26th with HOBHD

getting a 622 would be a little more per month due to dvr fees etc. but let me tell you, if you try a dvr, you'll wonder what the hell you were waiting for not getting one sooner. whether you want to time shift a show, or don't want to miss something when someone calls on the phone or you need to hit the head, or you want to watch a sports replay in your own slowmo, DVR changes how you watch TV. It's as simple as that


----------



## DoyleS

Well, I just spent 20 minutes training a CSR after a 20 minute hold time. Called in at 7 AM Pacific time to get the upgrade. I currently have a 6000 and two 508s. But, upgrade is the wrong word to use. She wanted me to send back two of my receivers for $25 each. After much explaining and telling her what the advertised deal was she was able to confirm that I could add a 622 leased receiver. She still says that I will need to deactivate 2 receivers when the 622 arrives. Not a problem as the 6000 and 1 of the 508s will be hittting the ebay trail shortly after installation of the 622. Earliest install date I could get was Feb 28. She did say that the $49 installation fee was included in the $299 price. There are $240 cancellation fees on the receiver if you cancel within a year. Also a $400 fee if you don't return the receiver. Since install is not for another 4 weeks, I didn't upgrade to any of the new HD packages at this time. So, words of advice would be to not use the word upgrade unless you are planning on sending back receivers to Dish. Tell them you want to add the 622. By the way, she had me listed as having 4 receivers, 1 deactivated 301 plus the other 3 listed above. Seems those receivers stay with your account until you sell them and someone else activates them. Monthly fee on the 622 is $6 which is only $1 more than my current additional receiver fee of $5. Hopefully when the installer comes out, I can get my DP34 +DP21 upgraded to the DPP44 and simplify some of my cabling. 

..Doyle
On the list for a 622!


----------



## boylehome

DoyleS said:


> Hopefully when the installer comes out, I can get my DP34 +DP21 upgraded to the DPP44 and simplify some of my cabling.
> 
> ..Doyle
> On the list for a 622!


Doyle, I posted my experience on a different site. They need to merge them.

Since the cost of lease include install, I'm going to have them install a dedicated dish just for the 622. Might as well get my monies worth!

John


----------



## BobMurdoch

I called at 8am ET and had a fairly smooth experience. She told me the earliest available install date was 2/22 from 8am to 12pm. Oh well, there goes the Olympics in HD (other than the stale 24 hr. old feed on the HD channel). I told her I was going to swap my 4900 for a 622. OK, she says (hmmm. no shortage so far, unless they bump my date at the last minute). It will cost me $299 and there was no choice on her computer to just ship it, so I have to wait for an installer. Oh well, I'll have him run an extra line to my bedroom and I'll move my 921 there, and move my 510 to the basement.

I commented that things must have been busy and she said that THAT was an understatement as they had been slammed since 6am with callers doing what I had done. I figured I'd have a good chance of getting through since the west coast hadn't woken up yet. I got through with no hold time, and was picked up by a CSR within 10 seconds after navigating the voice prompts menu.

She tried to charge me the $299 on my credit card TODAY which I balked at and told her that I had previously been able to add it to my account and been billed during my monthly cycle (that will buy me another month before it hits my card). She went away for a sec and then came back to say that would be OK because of my 5 years with E* and my excellent payment history (CC Auto Pay will do that). She did say that she needed my AMEX card for a $1 hold for three days (um, OK..... whatever) She also said that I would be agreeing to stay at AT60 or higher for 18 months or a $400 equipment fee would be charged. (OK, no Fios until at least 7/2007) She also said that I would be paying $6 month for a lease fee. I asked if that would be mostly offset by the elimination of the $5 additional receiver fee on my 4900 and she said yes. Big deal, an extra buck for more buttery HD goodness.

SO FAR, it looks like it won't be too bad other than the 3 week lead time for an installer. I'm gonna go the [email protected] route and see if I can improve on that date. We'll see though if things go south in a hurry if they run out of boxes by the time my install date shows up (which is a nagging fear at this point). She gave me an RA number for the 4900 just in case the installer doesn't ask for it during the install (she wasn't sure which way that would go). She then asked me if there was anything else. I said No and that was the end of the call.

She never asked me any questions about my switches (although that info was probably on my info screen in front of her). I'm ready to go and just need the box to be hooked up as I have a Dish 500 looking at 110/119 and a Dish 300 ooking at 61.5. I have 2 SW64s feeding a 921, a 510, 2 508s, and a 4900 currently. I'll be a 100% PVR household when this is done (and I'l keep my 921 for another year until they have to sweeten the deal to swap it out to be able to kill the old HD MPeg2 streams in 2007).

A better experience than I expected although the 3 week lead time is a bit of a letdown with the Olympics coming......


----------



## ewonder

I called Dish this morning at 8 AM PST and was on hold only 12 minutes. The young man that answered seemed to not have a clear idea of what HD channels were now available and whether I indeed needed to upgrade my 942 receiver. I played dumb and went along with ordering the new HD package. After being placed on hold 3 seperate times for several minutes he finally came to the conclusion that I needed to swap out my leased 942 for a VIP-622 at $299. I was not able to confirm whether I was elgible for a $200 refund in April. I decided to hold off on the upgrade until that is clarified. I already have the two satellites for Voom and regular programming and was told they only needed to send me the receiver and I can install it myself? That was something else I questioned and swayed me to hold off until these questioned are answered in more detail. 

I live in Southern California and will also want to know about the dish 1000 satellite so I can lose one of the dish's on the roof.

:nono2:


----------



## bhawley

BobMurdoch said:


> Oh well, I'll have him run an extra line to my bedroom and I'll move my 921 there


Been there, didn't last, too much noise from fan and hard drive


----------



## BobMurdoch

How much louder is it than a 510? I have a space heater I run in the winter and a ceiling fan in the summer that may generate enough white noise to drown it out. I don't even notice the 510 now. It is located about 17 ft. away from my headboard as it is now, which may help as well.....

I have a surround system played at a loud enough volume that I rarely noticed the fan noise before in my media room......


----------



## davidxlai

I talked to E* today and I was told the $200 rebate on the 622 is only available after April 1. For now, I just upgraded my 811 to 211 for $49.


----------



## bobukcat

bhawley said:


> Been there, didn't last, too much noise from fan and hard drive


I was thinking the same thing, I'm not a lite sleeper but there is no way I could put up with the 921 in there. The 501 is bad enough when the HD spins up to update EPG in the middle of the night.:nono:


----------



## sdallnct

This may have been covered, but

I just called to see if I could get a deal on a 942 hoping with the new stuff out, would get a deal. The ONLY thing I was offered was a new 211 or 411 for $99 installed.

I have not done a thing since we signed with dish 2 years ago. Have no HD stuff and I own my equipment. I forget the numbers, but one is a dual tuner DVR, the other is just a standard SD tuner.

I get all my local HD very nicely OTA, and not much on Dish channels I really want (other then ESPN), so figured a MPEG2 might be the way to go, if I could get a really nice deal.

Of course got the hard sale that the MPEG2 is "old technology", but once I assured her I was ok with that she suggested I go to a local retailer to buy a 942 as they are not available. Pitty.

I see in the OP that the new HD DVR is $299, not sure I could do much better on a 942.


----------



## BobMurdoch

davidxlai said:


> I talked to E* today and I was told the $200 rebate on the 622 is only available after April 1. For now, I just upgraded my 811 to 211 for $49.


Careful, there have been statements that there is a 1 Mpeg4 leased receiver limitation until 2007. If you get the 211 now, you may be precluding yourself from the $99 or $299 upgrade deal for the 622 in April. You can still buy one outright, but you will pay full price.....


----------



## BobMurdoch

sdallnct said:


> This may have been covered, but
> 
> I just called to see if I could get a deal on a 942 hoping with the new stuff out, would get a deal. The ONLY thing I was offered was a new 211 or 411 for $99 installed.
> 
> I have not done a thing since we signed with dish 2 years ago. Have no HD stuff and I own my equipment. I forget the numbers, but one is a dual tuner DVR, the other is just a standard SD tuner.
> 
> I get all my local HD very nicely OTA, and not much on Dish channels I really want (other then ESPN), so figured a MPEG2 might be the way to go, if I could get a really nice deal.
> 
> Of course got the hard sale that the MPEG2 is "old technology", but once I assured her I was ok with that she suggested I go to a local retailer to buy a 942 as they are not available. Pitty.
> 
> I see in the OP that the new HD DVR is $299, not sure I could do much better on a 942.


DON'T buy a 942 now. They have stated that they will not activate any more Mpeg2 HD channels on Mpeg2 receivers after today. It will supposedly still work, but only for the SD channels. If you are gonna go that route, go for a refurb 721 and save a ton of cash. All 921/942s are now officially obsolete (and even more so than previous generations that you could at least use for a while.... no such luck due to E*'s sledgehammer Mpeg4 transition)


----------



## sdallnct

BobMurdoch said:


> DON'T buy a 942 now. They have stated that they will not activate any more Mpeg2 HD channels on Mpeg2 receivers after today. It will supposedly still work, but only for the SD channels. If you are gonna go that route, go for a refurb 721 and save a ton of cash. All 921/942s are now officially obsolete (and even more so than previous generations that you could at least use for a while.... no such luck due to E*'s sledgehammer Mpeg4 transition)


Really??? When I was asking about it with customer service, the conversation went:

Me: no I'm interested in an older HD receiver like the 942
CS: you don't want that it is old technology
Me: why does that matter
CS: with the 942 you can only get about 5 HD channels, with the new one you will get like 25 and soon locals in HD
Me: I'm ok with just getting the 5 HD channels
CS: oh, then I suggest you visit a local dealer who can sell you a 942

Now, looking through these posts I do see the only HD package available after today is the $20 one. Now I assumed, that some of these (5 or so) would been seen on the 942, but the others would not. So I would be wasting a lot of that package. Is that right?


----------



## Rogueone

correct sd. unless you had activated a 942 yesterday, you can no longer get the old packages. The new package is 5 vooms in mpeg4, 10 vooms in mpeg2, TNT/HDNet,HDNMovies/ESPN/etc in mpeg2, then the new channels like ESPN2, HGTV, Food, UniveralHD would be in mpeg4. 

so of the 25 channels you'd be paying for, you'd be able to watch 15 roughly. and while you think you are happy with receiving your OTA locals, there is only 1 OTA tuner, and it's only recordable as a TV1 tuner. But you won't have access to the HD locals with a 942, and hte 622 with OTA will mean having the ability to record 3 HD locals simultaneously, something impossible before HD locals arive.

If you like your locals that much, you'll want a 622 for that feature alone. and HD locals are part of paying for locals, not getting the HD package, if I've understood it correctly.


----------



## sdallnct

Rogueone said:


> correct sd. unless you had activated a 942 yesterday, you can no longer get the old packages. The new package is 5 vooms in mpeg4, 10 vooms in mpeg2, TNT/HDNet,HDNMovies/ESPN/etc in mpeg2, then the new channels like ESPN2, HGTV, Food, UniveralHD would be in mpeg4.
> 
> so of the 25 channels you'd be paying for, you'd be able to watch 15 roughly. and while you think you are happy with receiving your OTA locals, there is only 1 OTA tuner, and it's only recordable as a TV1 tuner. But you won't have access to the HD locals with a 942, and hte 622 with OTA will mean having the ability to record 3 HD locals simultaneously, something impossible before HD locals arive.
> 
> If you like your locals that much, you'll want a 622 for that feature alone. and HD locals are part of paying for locals, not getting the HD package, if I've understood it correctly.


Thank for the excellent information, it is not that I "like" local OTA HD all that much...well let me give you a little background as obviously I'm at the dish stuff newbie at this,

I have had Dishnetwork SD for 2 years, and made no changes. I own the equipment.

The only TV I have that can display a HD signal is in my dedicated theater room where I have an X1 (yes, I know the X1 is not really HD). I was disappointed in the image quality of Dish SD on the PJ, so I bought a cheap voom box on ebay and the difference is amazing! I feel OTA HD on my system is better then my DVD player (tho that may say something about my DVD player). I currently use a Toshiba SD-H400 in my theater. It is a Tivo w/progressive scan dvd player. I however, I think it is going out. I have to reset it a lot, sometimes I can't get a dvd to play, but then the same dvd will play later. So I thought about taking it out and getting a Dishnetwork HD DVR, and seperate nicer dvd player.

Tho an interesting twist came last night when I was explaining all this to my wife and she mentioned that she would like a new TV in our living room! So I may have to re-evaluate anyway, as anything new I would get HD in there and so I wouldn't have to add a OTA antenna, I would go MPEG4...

So there you go!

Again, thank you for the great infomation as I try to get caught up on this!


----------



## mhaneef

I want to upgrade my two legacy receivers ( 5 year customer) to the HD 622 AND get a second updated standard def receiver - which I assume would be the 311. The Dish csr said that I could get the HD 211 and a 311 but not the HD 622 and 311. This makes no sense to me. Is it accurate?

Mhaneef


----------



## Rogueone

nope, call back mhaneef

sd, if that proj has hdmi inputs, check out the sanyo dvd player which upscales to 1080i or 720p thru the hdmi output. my friend with the 13x7' screen says it makes a world of difference upgrading his output to 720p (the native res of his projector)


----------



## mrhoni

Where can I find this info on the Dish website so I can point it out when I call to get the refund on the $99 I was charged for installation, since the $299 is supposed to cover installation.
thanks.

For customers who want HD for the first time and want DVR
• Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 622 or similar)*
• Promotional Price Available to New & Existing Customers: $299
• Total Upgrade Package Price: $299
*includes professional installation and state of the art dish antenna (if applicable)


----------



## James Long

mrhoni said:


> Where can I find this info on the Dish website so I can point it out when I call to get the refund on the $99 I was charged for installation, since the $299 is supposed to cover installation.
> thanks.
> 
> For customers who want HD for the first time and want DVR
> • Lease next generation High Definition Receiver (ViP 622 or similar)*
> • Promotional Price Available to New & Existing Customers: $299
> • Total Upgrade Package Price: $299
> *includes professional installation and state of the art dish antenna (if applicable)


The offer only started Wednesday. Are you sure you're going to be charged the $99?

The details are from the Charlie Chat ... 
I can't find the exact details in print to point to.


----------



## mrhoni

The person on the phone told me of the $99 AND I can see the charge on my credit card. I was charged $399.94


----------



## rollua1

mrhoni said:


> The person on the phone told me of the $99 AND I can see the charge on my credit card. I was charged $399.94


they tried to do the same thing to me but the rep quickly changed it when he saw the $299 on his computer.


----------



## old_blue_64

I currently have a Dish 921DVR. It's OK, but has important limitations. First, there is no "Season Pass" feature ala Tivo, nor even the program search feature in the 942. Second, although I have three inputs, two lines from the dish and a third from our HD antenna for local stations, we can only record two shows at a time, with only one of those in HD.

I want a DVR that will let me record two HD programs simultaneously, with a "Season Pass" feature as well. I know the Tivo 10-250 will do both. Does dish have anything that will meet my needs, or should I talk to DirecTV?


----------



## Sam 8

Hello, All.


Been lurking here for a year or so since I purchased a 57 inch widescreen Sony HD readyTV. reading all the horror stories about the 921/942's kept me in the waiting mode for Dish to come out with a new unit.
With the arrival of the 622, we took the step this am after much thought.
$299 lease and a couple of other fees, and our 622 will be installed on 2-25.
CSR tech had his act together, sounds like Dish is getting lots of interest in these units.
We are shutting down our old 311 after many years of faithful service, adding a neighbor's old 4900 in son's room and will use the 622 for the family room and later for the master bedroom.
Now, I just need to choose a programing package..


----------



## navychop

old blue:

The ViP622 has 2 HD tuners and one ATSC OTA tuner. All three can record HD. It has, or should soon have, Name Based Recording.

Over in the D* forums, they are saying the new D* boxes don't have OTA tuners.

The D* Tivo contract expires next year and will not be renewed. D* wants to sell and lease STBs from another company Rupert Murdoch owns. Already, they have stopped offering Tivos, but will provide one if asked. But AFAIK, there is no MPEG-4 HD Tivo, certainly not in an integrated D* box, and probably never will be (since the contract will expire). I love my 30 second skip ahead button, and the new D* boxes don't do that, and can't be rigged to.

BTW, Tivo has never turned a profit. Hopefully they will do so with the stand alone and cable market, or perhaps they will in fact, as has been rumored, get out of the hardware business and license their software to others. If they combined the best of Tivo and Dish box features, we could have a winner.


----------



## harsh

old_blue_64 said:


> Second, although I have three inputs, two lines from the dish and a third from our HD antenna for local stations, we can only record two shows at a time, with only one of those in HD.


This sounds like operator error. Moments ago, I successfully tested recording two HD programs (one OTA, one Voom; both swimsuit models ) at once on my 921.


> I want a DVR that will let me record two HD programs simultaneously, with a "Season Pass" feature as well. I know the Tivo 10-250 will do both. Does dish have anything that will meet my needs, or should I talk to DirecTV?


The Dish ViP622 will do these things. As for the DirecTiVo, don't forget that it is MPEG2 only which _may_ limit your satellite HD options to the six channels that they offer in their current HD package. Since you get OTA HD, this may be acceptible.


----------



## Rogueone

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by old_blue_64
> Second, although I have three inputs, two lines from the dish and a third from our HD antenna for local stations, we can only record two shows at a time, with only one of those in HD.
> This sounds like operator error. Moments ago, I successfully tested recording two HD programs (one OTA, one Voom; both swimsuit models ) at once on my 921.


You reset your 921 often? every couple of weeks? either pull the plug of the smart card? If not, that's why it's not recording 2 at the same time. the 921 will record any 2 tuners at once, in HD, just not all 3  I do this all the time. But, due to some of the bugs in the 921, it won't record 2 programs and once, and if I pull the smart card, once it reboots it's fine


----------



## Navy_Chief

The more I read, the more confusing it gets. I upgraded to Dish 1000 in November, when I added a DVR942 in my home office, bring me to two DVR921, one 6000, and the new 942.

The tech had to upgrade my switch to a 444, which wiped out the 6000... it will not interface, even with the legacy adapter that had been installed with the previous DishPro 34 switch.

I want to replace all four receivers with ViP622 units, but it doesn't look like this will be possible unless I purchase individual receivers. The 921s are 12 and 14 months old, and the 942 is four months old, which means a tremendous write off. An then there is the programming fees, which are already over $120 a month.


----------



## tnsprin

Navy_Chief said:


> ...
> The tech had to upgrade my switch to a 444, which wiped out the 6000... it will not interface, even with the legacy adapter that had been installed with the previous DishPro 34 switch.
> 
> ...


The 6000 works fine with a dpp44 even without a legacy adapter. Make sure any fss satellite is on input 4.


----------



## Rogueone

get a 622 for your main TV, and gve Dish time to decide if they'll allow persons with more than 1 HD unit to upgrade more than once a year. You should also call to lodge a complaint/comment on not being able to use the upgrade program to get all of your HD units upgraded to the new requirement.


----------



## Sailor

Ok folks, I need help on what my options will be:

Current system:
One 921 (owned)
Two 811's (leased in November to replace 301's that I owned)
Dish 1000, installed in November
DP34

I plan to wait until April to get the $99 deal on a 622 for the 921, but what can I do for the 811's? Ideally, I would like to swap out one of the 811's for another 622, then the remaining 811 for a 211. Anyone know how I should proceed?


----------



## foojay

So to upgrade to a 622 I have to enter into a new 18 month commitment?


----------



## Rogueone

no foojay, only if you want to pay $299 for it instead of $699. 

sailor, from all we've heard so far, you can only get 1 leased 622 this year. Likely you'll need to wait until next year to upgrade the 811's, or just call to make a complaint about not being able to upgrade all HD units to new ones, and wait for Dish to hopefully make exceptions after the initial fuss has died down


----------



## srrobinson2

mwgiii said:


> One big item left off chart:
> 
> Only 1 MPEG4 lease box per account per year!
> 
> If you need more than one MPEG4 box you must buy the receiver at retail.


What is this restriction all about?!? I was comtemplating trading in my 942 and my 522 for 622s, but not if they want another $699!!!


----------



## kckucera

srrobinson2 said:


> What is this restriction all about?!? I was comtemplating trading in my 942 and my 522 for 622s, but not if they want another $699!!!


Was speaking with CS today and they told me only one unit qualifies for the special price for the 622 (either 299 now or 99 after april 1). I wanted to upgrade my 2 811s and they said "not at this time" so I guess when they are in better supply perhaps we can do it then.


----------



## harsh

srrobinson2 said:


> What is this restriction all about?!? I was comtemplating trading in my 942 and my 522 for 622s, but not if they want another $699!!!


Understand that Dish is NOT offering a trade-in on anything. They will allow you to lease one ViP622 for $299 "drive off cost". Somehow if you order after April 1, 2006, they will give you a credit or credits totalling $200. I'm guessing that you aren't eligible for a Dish1000 because you probably already have a 61.5 dish and your locals are mostly on 105 which suggest that you would have a SuperDish (or, heaven forbid, three dishes to get locals and HD PAK channels).


----------



## Rogueone

srrob, upgrade te 522, hold onto the 942 a while. hopefullly there will be a policy change later in the year once the initial rush dies. And it looks like these special prices we're seeing now may only be thru 4/30. That's the experation in the current Lease DHA agreement.


----------



## sleepy hollow

I have a DISH 500 for my 921 and a Dish 300 for locals.

Happy to wait until April for the upgrade as my HT will be done about that time.

Questions:

1) Can I keep my 921 and use it? (I will have 2 HD viewing devices - a TV and a projector)

2) What sort of dish upgrade can I expect, if any? 

3) What does it mean to lease a 622 for $0?


----------



## harsh

sleepy hollow said:


> 1) Can I keep my 921 and use it? (I will have 2 HD viewing devices - a TV and a projector)


You can keep the 921. This is NOT a trade-in program. Know that once you subscribe to DishHD, the 921 will have its HD Pak and Voom turned off. You'll still be able to get HD PPV, HBO HD and SHO HD if you subscribe to those services


> 2) What sort of dish upgrade can I expect, if any?


They may have to add another dish if your locals come from 105. You are NOT eligible for the Dish1000.


> 3) What does it mean to lease a 622 for $0?


It means that after you pay a $299 "drive off", the ViP622 will become your primary receiver and as such, the monthly lease ($6) is included in any DishHD package. If you order within the month of April, you'll be eligible for $200 in credits/refunds/rebates because you're a 921 owner.


----------



## sleepy hollow

Thanks for your responses. Two follow up questions, if I may:

Would the 921 OTA tuner still be operable?

Why would the 921 HD pack be turned off? I guess I missed some of the discussion in this lengthy thread. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Rogueone

harsh, where are you getting this info? it's inconsistant with any other info that is being talked about.


harsh said:


> You can keep the 921. This is NOT a trade-in program. Know that once you subscribe to DishHD, the 921 will have its HD Pak and Voom turned off. You'll still be able to get HD PPV, HBO HD and SHO HD if you subscribe to those services


the voom still works, all the normal HD still works, everything mpeg2 will still work. where are you getting this idea the mpeg2 channels won't work? this is misinformation.



> They may have to add another dish if your locals come from 105. You are NOT eligible for the Dish1000.


NoVa locals are on 110 and 61.5. Where in the world did you pull 105 from? and NOT eligible for d1000? have you not looked at the map? virginia is listed as able to use the 1000, even though a D500 110/119 and d300 61.5 combo would get better signal (and our lesser locals are on 61.5 for now)



> It means that after you pay a $299 "drive off", the ViP622 will become your primary receiver and as such, the monthly lease ($6) is included in any DishHD package. If you order within the month of April, you'll be eligible for $200 in credits/refunds/rebates because you're a 921 owner.


there is no lease fee only if the person is a new customer. so far, any documentation and info those who have upgraded have been able to provide is that existing customers will have to pay the $6 lease fee.

All day today you've been spouting information that NO ONE else has found to be accurate, nor have you provided a source for this info. Where are these statements factual basis coming from?


----------



## Ron Barry

As to the $200 and keep your 921, the details of the rebate have not been announced as far as I know and there are differing posts floating around as to which way this will swing. I am under the understanding that to get the rebate you will be required to turn in your 921 or 942 (Yes this is more than speculation). Like I said, official terms have not been announced so if you are banking on it swinging either way then I would recommend waiting until this gets officially answered.


----------



## Rogueone

interesting Ron, cause when I pressed Tech Supp and waited while they checked, they came back saying it looked like "owners" could keep their 921's


----------



## Ron Barry

Like I said in a previous thread... There is conflicting information coming out.. Though I know this is impossible, I am trying to avoid the backlash of the "We were told you don't have to return your 921 receiver". It was said in the CC that details would follow and so far they have not be announced as far as I am concerned.


----------



## sbuko

Ron Barry said:


> Like I said in a previous thread... There is conflicting information coming out..


This is exactly right. I sent an email to dish network asking the exact question. Eventually I got a call back last week from someone who said they were in the Dish Network Executive Support organization. I asked them if I had to return my "owned" 942 if I upgraded to a "leased" 622 for $99. She told me that I definitely had to send it back to E* if I wanted the rebate.

Note that she said that this was the policy at the time of the call, but things could always change between now and 4/1.


----------



## dxmar

Does anyone know what the upgrade deal is if you are leasing the 942? Will the $200.00 rebate only be given to those that owned the 942? If so, my friend has an extra 942. If i buy it from him and return my leased 942, can i upgrade the purchased one and get the $200.00 rebate?


----------



## James Long

:welcome_s dxmar

The exact details have not yet been announced. We can only guess, and that's not a good thing.


----------



## Joe Clark

I have a 921 and a 6000. I'm interested in upgrading both, but I'd like to do the 6000 now and the 921 when the rebate program kicks in on April 1. I'm in St. Louis and already have two dishes on the roof. I'd like to buy a 211 now and replace my 6000. Will I need the Dish 1000 dish, or will I be able to use my existing dishes? And how much will an install cost now if I buy the 211 (if I need the Dish 1000)? How much cheaper, if any, would it be for me to wait until April 1 for both?


----------



## James Long

You will not need a Dish 1000 if you have a 61.5° dish.
Perhaps you'll need a Dish 1000 when St. Louis HD Locals hit satellite, but not now.


----------



## Joe Clark

James Long said:


> You will not need a Dish 1000 if you have a 61.5° dish.
> Perhaps you'll need a Dish 1000 when St. Louis HD Locals hit satellite, but not now.


Thanks, Jim. Do you know if Dish is likely to hit me with any additional charges for a differrent switch or installation now? Guess I'll just call Dish and have them give me a quote.


----------



## James Long

The upgrade deals include "whatever you need".
If you are going outside of those deals (buying your own 211) you're on your own. But if you already have working HD setup wth 61.5 you should be OK. The 211 would simply replace the 6000 at the end of the cable,


----------



## Joe Clark

James Long said:


> The upgrade deals include "whatever you need".
> If you are going outside of those deals (buying your own 211) you're on your own. But if you already have working HD setup wth 61.5 you should be OK. The 211 would simply replace the 6000 at the end of the cable,


Excellent. That's all I needed to know.

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Joe Clark

James Long said:


> The upgrade deals include "whatever you need".
> If you are going outside of those deals (buying your own 211) you're on your own. But if you already have working HD setup wth 61.5 you should be OK. The 211 would simply replace the 6000 at the end of the cable,


My Dish 211 has been ordered. As of right now, it will simply replace my 6000. When I'm sure it is working properly, it goes in for the R5000 modification so I can record to the computer. (I know that's going to zap my warranty.) As of right now, there is no upgrade path from my R5000 modified Dish 6000. At least the R5000 mod is cheaper than when I first had it done. My 921 awaits the April 1 deal. It will be my first leased box from Dish.


----------



## cuquiandgus17

julesism said:


> what about the ViP 222?!? I'd love to replace our 811 in the living room AND 301 in bedroom with a 222 to feed both


when i first got dual the sound quality realy sucked i swapped for the 811 sound is great now im swapping for the 211 hope it has good sound


----------

